# Hilo oficial de seguimiento del mercado de pakillos



## Monsterspeculator (5 Abr 2009)

Abro este hilo para el seguimiento del precio de las monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco que tanta controversia causan. Creo que lo mejor, en vez de tanto blablabla, es que vayamos aportando en este hilo los precios a los que los venden.







Me he pasado esta mañana por la plaza Mayor. Sin regatear me las han ofrecido a 4,50. Claro que en otros puestos las tenían a 5 y a 5,50.

La plata habrá subido un 30% en los últimos meses pero los pakillos siguen sin subir de precio, contrariamente a lo que anunciaban y pregonaban los "expertos" TioGilito y Segundaresidencia a propósito de estas monedas.

Entiendo perfectamente que Segundaresidencia esté jodidísimo. A pesar de que la plata haya subido sigue palmando un pastón con sus monedas que ningún numismático le comprará por más de 3 euros. Ajo y agua.


----------



## Germain (5 Abr 2009)

Valencia esta mañana, monedas sueltas a 6 euros. No he preguntado graneles porque mi señora me iba achuchando. A ver si la semana que viene con tranquilidad...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Abr 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Valencia esta mañana, monedas sueltas a 6 euros. No he preguntado graneles porque mi señora me iba achuchando. A ver si la semana que viene con tranquilidad...



Gracias por la info.

Por cierto, en Madrid a 4,50 la unidad. Comprando cantidad igual se podía bajar el precio.

No os achucheis en público que te ven distraido y te suben los precios...


----------



## Bud Spencer (5 Abr 2009)

Yo también he estado en la plaza mayor hoy, y confirmo lo que dice Monster, aunque los que he visto a 4,50 estaban un poco feos. Pero por 4,80 yo he comprado 15 pakillos que parecen prácticamente sin circular. Un tío me ha ofrecido todos los que quiera, 1000 si quiero, a 4,50 euros.

También me he llevado algunos Hércules de 50 francos, y onzas mexicanas. Y algún dollar de 1923, el Peace, que me encanta.

Los Eagles, por menos de 17 no he sido capaz de encontralos.


----------



## Germain (5 Abr 2009)

Cagonsos! Tendré que hacer un raid a Mandril y llenar las alforjas de Pakillos.
Bud, ¿a como has comprado los Hércules?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Abr 2009)

Bud Spencer dijo:


> Yo también he estado en la plaza mayor hoy, y confirmo lo que dice Monster, aunque los que he visto a 4,50 estaban un poco feos. Pero por 4,80 yo he comprado 15 pakillos que parecen prácticamente sin circular.



En efecto, guarrillos totales. Estaba deseando llegar a casa para lavarme las manos...Luego se nos quejan que los llamemos platamierda. Si tenía razón platapillao, llevan más mierda que plata.



> Un tío me ha ofrecido todos los que quiera, 1000 si quiero, a 4,50 euros.



¿Segundaresidencia intentando encolomar de la mercancia?



> También me he llevado algunos Hércules de 50 francos, y onzas mexicanas. Y algún dollar de 1923, el Peace, que me encanta.
> 
> Los Eagles, por menos de 17 no he sido capaz de encontralos.



Informa de precios si puedes. Yo de esos ni he preguntado pues no recuerdo que los hayan tenido nunca a buen precio.


----------



## Bud Spencer (5 Abr 2009)

Los Hércules de 50 francos, los he pagado a 10 €
Las onzas mexicanas a 13 €
Los Dollares Peace a 10 €
Y los duros de Alfonso XIII a 9 € , pero estos están muy mal.
También he pillado Cuauhtemoc mexicanos a 10 €


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Abr 2009)

Bud Spencer dijo:


> Los Hércules de 50 francos, los he pagado a 10 €
> Las onzas mexicanas a 13 €
> Los Dollares Peace a 10 €
> Y los duros de Alfonso XIII a 9 € , pero estos están muy mal.
> También he pillado Cuauhtemoc mexicanos a 10 €



Son buenos precios. Las onzas supongo que no serían libertades.

Por cierto...



> Un tío me ha ofrecido todos los que quiera, 1000 si quiero, a 4,50 euros.



Espero que no sea el mismo que timó a segundaresidencia diciéndole que se iba a hacer rico acaparando el mercado de pakillos...


----------



## Bud Spencer (6 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Son buenos precios. Las onzas supongo que no serían libertades.



Pues sí 3 onzas mexicanas Libertades del 1997 a 13 euros y 2 mexicanas, la de la balanza del año 1979, a 12 euros.

Pero he tenido suerte de pillarlas a estos precios, porque cada día es más difícil.

Hay que apretar al vendedor y llorarle un poco.


----------



## percebo (6 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Son buenos precios. Las onzas supongo que no serían libertades.
> 
> Por cierto...
> 
> ...



Saliendome (totalmente) del tema, me podrías decir la pagina donde miras el precio del oro en euros?, me interesaría sobre todo una en la que se pudiese mirar la cotización en esa moneda en el mayor plazo posible.
Gracias.


----------



## puntodecontrol (6 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Saliendome (totalmente) del tema, me podrías decir la pagina donde miras el precio del oro en euros?, me interesaría sobre todo una en la que se pudiese mirar la cotización en esa moneda en el mayor plazo posible.
> Gracias.



24hGold - World Press Review


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Abr 2009)

Un joyero me dijo hace dos semanas que él está pagando por los paquillos 2,20 euros (!!!) 

Ojo, puede ser que me mintiera, o que creyera que yo tenía y me estuviera haciendo una primera oferta.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Abr 2009)

Copio el mensaje de kanary84 en otro hilo. Parece que se confirma que el precio de 4,50 es la regla y no la excepción.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...1325-euros-7-iva-incluido-38.html#post1588094




kanary84 dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Les suelo leer habitualmente y ayer paseando por mi ciudad habia un pequeño rastro de compra y venta y cual es mi sorpresa que veo las famosas monedas de franco a 4,5 euros, le pregunto al vendedor si es real ese precio y me dice que si, ademas que si estaba interesado en mas podria ponermelas mas baratas. Estaba acompañado de mi padre que tiene una amplia coleccion de monedas y billetes y me comentó que no eran falsificaciones......¿estoy ante un chollito y las compro?o mejor espero a otro momento.
> 
> Un saludo!


----------



## vidarr (12 Abr 2009)

Numismatica 100 Pesetas - Estado Español (1936-1975) > 100 Pesetas. Numismática Monedas de euro de la U.E.M. (Unión Europea Monetaria). Numismatica Monedas de colección y coleccionistas. Numismatica Monedas y billetes del Estado Español (1936-1975). 

Desconozco si son de fiar (no les he comprado nada).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Abr 2009)

vidarr dijo:


> Numismatica 100 Pesetas - Estado Español (1936-1975) > 100 Pesetas. Numismática Monedas de euro de la U.E.M. (Unión Europea Monetaria). Numismatica Monedas de colección y coleccionistas. Numismatica Monedas y billetes del Estado Español (1936-1975).
> 
> Desconozco si son de fiar (no les he comprado nada).



Jo,jo,jo,...

3 euros ​

que alguien verifique si las venden realmente a ese precio...

Será a esa numismática a la que fue segundaresidencia cuando hizo su viaje a La Coruña


----------



## hinka (13 Abr 2009)

A mi me dijeron q solo tienen 1. Y hice un pedido de otras monedas y el precio al final era otro no el marcado en la web, decian q no estaba actualizado. Vamos unos INFORMALES. En fin denuncia en consumo y se termino el asunto.
Pero bueno este fue mi caso...


----------



## Plata (13 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Me he pasado esta mañana por la plaza Mayor. Sin regatear me las han ofrecido a 4,50. Claro que en otros puestos las tenían a 5 y a 5,50.



Los guiris y pardillos que compran dos o tres monedas pueden pagar ese precio por los pakillos. Cualquier forero que quiera hacerse con un buen lote de pakillos (hablamos de más de 200) y pague más de 3,5 euros por cada una está tonto de remate.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> La plata habrá subido un 30% en los últimos meses pero los pakillos siguen sin subir de precio, contrariamente a lo que anunciaban y pregonaban los "expertos" TioGilito y Segundaresidencia a propósito de estas monedas.



El precio de los pakillos es más o menos constante porque hay cientos de miles en el mercado y los que los venden tienen un precio objetivo independiente del valor que tiene la plata en cada momento. La cuestión no es si sube o no sube el pakillo en un horizonte temporal cortito.

Para mi la cuestión es, si creyendo que la plata va a evolucionar y se va a multiplicar por cinco o por diez, ¿hay acaso alguien tan cortito que paga el doble por la plata de las filarmónicas respecto a la plata de los pakillos?

La plata es plata, en redondo, en lingote, en pakillo o en duro. Despreciar una respecto a la otra es estúpido.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Entiendo perfectamente que Segundaresidencia esté jodidísimo. A pesar de que la plata haya subido sigue palmando un pastón con sus monedas que ningún numismático le comprará por más de 3 euros. Ajo y agua.



El precio medio de la compra de los 5.678 pakillos que tiene Segundaresidencia es de 2,87 euros la unidad. Considerando que la plata de cada uno de esos pakillos vale 5 euros, ya quisiera estar yo igual de jodido que él.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> El precio medio de la compra de los 5.678 pakillos que tiene Segundaresidencia es de 2,87 euros la unidad. Considerando que la plata de cada uno de esos pakillos vale 5 euros, ya quisiera estar yo igual de jodido que él.



Ya volvio el payaso fantástico broder Hunt. 

¿De verdad que te has cargado con 5678 pakillos? La verdad es que no te aclaras...unos dias cuentas unas cosas y otros otras...

Jo,jo,jo,...no me extraña que te escueza cuando decimos verdades sobre la mierdaplata...Este si que tiene un "conflicto de interes" con la mierdaplata...


----------



## silverdaemon (13 Abr 2009)

*Entonces mis preguntas son*

Preguntas
¿Si los pakillos valen menos que el spot, porque no los compran masivamente para fundirlos?
¿si son tan baratos, porque no son la moneda preferida de la gente y se van a otras?
¿donde se encuentran tan baratos? porque por menos de 5 yo no los he encontrado, y he mirado bien bien. Si es a particulares me lo creo, pero con intermediario ya me direis donde (salvo robados)
Si no recuerdo mal el forero tiogilito ofertó en su momento pakillos a 5,90 ¿debemos entonces entender que nos quiere impresionar con sus conocimientos para colarnos precios abusivos?
¿Porque todo el mundo habla mal de la onza filarmónica y de su escaso valor numismático?


----------



## silber (13 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Jo,jo,jo,...
> 
> 3 euros ​






Plata dijo:


> Los guiris y pardillos que compran dos o tres monedas pueden pagar ese precio por los pakillos. Cualquier forero que quiera hacerse con un buen lote de pakillos (hablamos de más de 200) y pague más de 3,5 euros por cada una está tonto de remate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



: Joder, no se donde comprais tan barato. A mi lo de los 5 euros si que me parece un timo, pero vosotros comprais mucho mas barato que yo. Mis platamierda me han costado entre 3,5 y 4 euros, y creia que estaba comprando bien.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Abr 2009)

silverdaemon dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal el forero tiogilito ofertó en su momento pakillos a 5,90 ¿debemos entonces entender que nos quiere impresionar con sus conocimientos para colarnos precios abusivos?



Te equivocas. El autoproclamado experto (no lo dudo) en esas monedas las vendía a *6,40* euros :

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...oro-y-plata-entre-foreros-15.html#post1441886




Tiogilito888 dijo:


> Nuevas ofertas Tiogilito888.
> 
> ESTA TARIFA ANULA TODAS LAS ANTERIORES
> 
> ...


----------



## Plata (13 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿De verdad que te has cargado con 5678 pakillos?



¿Eres tonto o eres tonto? ¿no sabes leer?



silverdaemon dijo:


> Preguntas
> ¿Si los pakillos valen menos que el spot, porque no los compran masivamente para fundirlos?



Nadie los compra masivamente porque nadie los vende masivamente. Intenta comprar pakillos de plata en lotes de 200 a ver si encuentras.



silverdaemon dijo:


> ¿si son tan baratos, porque no son la moneda preferida de la gente y se van a otras



Es una moneda muy devaluada porque aparece Franco en ella. es decir, la gente es mayoritariamente estUpida. 



silverdaemon dijo:


> ¿donde se encuentran tan baratos? porque por menos de 5 yo no los he encontrado, y he mirado bien bien. Si es a particulares me lo creo, pero con intermediario ya me direis donde (salvo robados)



Nadie los encuentra tan baratos a intermediarios. Los intermediarios compran entre 3 y 4 y los venden a partir de cinco. La forma de conseguirlas a esos precios es hacer de intermediario y comprar directamente a particulares (si los encuentras)




silverdaemon dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal el forero tiogilito ofertó en su momento pakillos a 5,90 ¿debemos entonces entender que nos quiere impresionar con sus conocimientos para colarnos precios abusivos?



Tiogilito lo ofertaba a ese precio porque "se la colaron" y le hicieron creer que ese era el precio al que se compraba en Madrid. Probablemente basado en ese falso precio que le dijeron compraba a 5 creyendo que compraba bien.



silverdaemon dijo:


> ¿Porque todo el mundo habla mal de la onza filarmónica y de su escaso valor numismático?



No lo se, pero la gente se hace muchas pajas mentales pagando sobreprecios por una plata respecto a otra.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> Tiogilito lo ofertaba a ese precio porque "se la colaron" y le hicieron creer que ese era el precio al que se compraba en Madrid. Probablemente basado en ese falso precio que le dijeron compraba a 5 creyendo que compraba bien.



No me lo puedo creer que engañasen a nuestro experto del foro en plata y monedas de Franco. ¿Y tú cómo sabes todo eso? ¿Se las vendiste tú?


----------



## Germain (13 Abr 2009)

Bueno, bueno, por hablar de otra cosa, parece que los metales del amol llevan una buena marchita de subidas. Y yo que iba a regalar todas mis onzas tirándolas por el balcón...


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Abr 2009)

*Terapia infalible para los psicóticos que padecen argentofobia.*

He ideado una infalible terapia para todos aquellos sujetos, o mejor aún, pacientes que adolecen del discernimiento necesario para concebir a cerca de la auténtica valía de las monedas de 100 pesetas de plata de los años 1966 a 1970.

Reconozco que no he obrado solo en el desarrollo de la terapia, sino que conté con el impagable auspicio del equipo de psicólogos del programa "La Caja" emitido por Tele 5, con el firme propósito de desterrar fobias, complejos y, en general, por decirlo sin ambajes, intentar curar de las ignominiosas psicosis a tanto capullín que pulula por nuestro bendito país.

Para quien jamás haya visto dicho programa, os hago una resumidísima sinopsis. Al colgadete de turno se le sitúa una silla en el suelo, en la base de una "caja", que no es otra cosa que un cubo, o hexaedro regular cuya aristas miden 6 metros. Y entonces, cuatro gigantescas pantallas comienzan emitiendo imágenes sobre el tema a abordar...y a medida que el compareciente -y compadecido- se va emocionando se comienza con el bombardeo de preguntas que ineluctablemente laceran el escudo tejido por la persona a fín de no afrontar su fobia.

Pues en este caso yo pondría imágenes en blanco y negro, con fotografías y películas de escasa calidad, pero incontestable contenido, que mostraran la insidiosa quema del patrimonio cultural nacional por parte de las hordas rojas y anarquistas, en los fuegos propiciados por dichos hijos de perra en los inicios de la Guerra Civil. Ya que un individuo puede tener su propia ideología, y puede pensar lo que desee en relación a la alienación en la que incurran las religiones, pero para lanzar a las llamas una talla románica, o un retablo barroco, os garantizo que además de un analfabeto integral hay que ser un auténtico hijo de puta. ¿O acaso no son cosas disímiles religión y arte?...Es una pregunta retórica para todos aquellos cabronazos que simpatizan, o mejor empatizan, ya que en la sociedad actual supongo que todos os habreis dado cuenta de la importancia de la mesura en las palabras. Hay que ser políticamente correcto, y si se es maricón declarado tienes un plus o si untío morrea a otro en los platós de televisión recibe más puntos mediáticos, por chupi-guay.

Sigamos con el programa...después de las llamas. Yo pondría unas imágenes de cómo se esquilmaron las reservas de oro del Banco de España. Evidentemente los "constitucionalistas" dejaron sin metal las reservas nacionales...fueron 510 toneladas de oro las enviadas en el contingente conocido como "el oro de Moscú". Principalmente eran monedas, entre las que de destacaban muchas de los Estados Unidos de América. ¿Os imaginais el incalculable valor de esas piezas hoy en día?.

A cambio, se recibió un material bélico mayoritariamente obsoleto; incluso algunos remanentes procedían de la Primera Guerra Mundial...y en la imagen megalómana aparecería un miliciano con la ametralladora antiaérea atascada mientras se veían los imparables bombardeos de la Legión Cóndor, que no por valquíricos dejan de ser menos hijos de puta.

Hasta aquí los prolegómenos...el preludio. Mientras el sujeto se empecina en su necedad y estulticia y cree que va a salir de ésta de rositas. CHA-CHÁAAAAAAN. Comienza el plato fuerte...aquí debeis saber que comienza a enfatizar la músicas de violas y violines:

Parte de guerra del 1 de abril de 1939: "Cautivo y desarmado el Ejército Rojo...", todo ello acompañado de imágenes del Generalísimo Francisco Franco Bahamonde, el general más joven de Europa en su momento...que probablemente hubiera hecho acuñar monedas de plata bastante antes...si el Banco de España hubiera tenido reservas. Y a partir de aquí vendría el golpe de efecto, algo grandioso: una lluvia de monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco, en total se lanzarían unos 38 millones de monedas (aproximadamente la mitad de la producción, la otra probablemente ya esté fundida o sean monedas dificilmente recuperables) con un peso total aproximado de 722 toneladas entre plata y cobre y un volumen algo superior a 76 metros cúbicos...vamos que el paciente apenas estaría cubierto de unos 2 metros y pico de monedas...

Y mientras alternando discursos del Caudillo de España por la Gracia de Dios...ya que pese a la aducida mediocridad que le otorgaban sus detractores, llegó a estar casi 40 años en el poder...¡Joder, si llega a ser un genio, ni me imagino la que hubiera liado!. Por cierto, que en su mandato se adquirieron gran parte de las reservas de oro que han vuelto a vender los malnacidos pseudoizquierdistas, de nuevo. No se debe olvidar la historia...

Pero ante la fobia a Franco, y las monedas de plata...aquí la catarsis radicaría en contactar con los allegados del sujeto, y que nos brindaran el lote de 100 krugerrands propios y la pipa de las que tanto se jacta el individuo...que se mezclarían adecuadamente entre las "mierdamonedas de Franco". Jajajajajajajaja...¿os lo imaginais?, zambulléndose en unas monedas con más mierda que plata para recuperar su peculio mientras suena a viva voz el himno de España en un desfile presidido por Franco en las cuatro pantallas gigantes del cubo. Seguro que se quedaría abrumado ante la avalancha de acontecimientos...y se daría cuenta de que unas moneditas de oro, al lado de tantas toneladas de plata sí que son una mierda.

Sería toda una catarsis y una auténtica lección...eso sí, yo no le dejaba salir de la caja hasta que no llorara a moco tendido y mostrara un auténtico acto de contrición por las ofensas hechas a Dios y la Patria. Y como penitencia no cabría el rezo de padresnuestros sino una redacción de no menos de 2000 palabras, sobre la heroica defensa de Cartagena de Indias por el sin par Blas de Lezo...que ya estamos algunos hartos de todas las mariconadas que hemos de soportar de progres y "enrollaos".

Cambiando de tercio...la vida puede ser muy bonita como para amargarse la existencia porque se haya acuñado una moneda de plata con la efigie de Franco...y lo que siempre se olvida, con el escudo de los reinos históricos que conforman el Estado Español. Y ello no ha de ser excusa para que esteis amargados...por favor, no os obcequeis.

Si la pena y la desesperación os embargan el corazón y el espíritu por la monedita en cuestión, acudid a vuestro compañero Zerolo, que mientras os hace mirar para Cuenca y vuestra absorta mirada se pierda en el horizonte, quizá os proporcione unos épicos "orgasmos democráticos" de los que estas monedas adolecen.

Y ahora un poco más en serio, me gustaría plantear interesantes estrategias de inversión en el sector metalífero, y en especial en minería de plata y oro. Creo que se podría vectorizar energías y capitales y que todos pudieramos realizar pingües inversiones...pero todavía el foro está -bajo mi criterio- demasiado inmaduro para ello.

Aquí nos hemos de dar cuenta de que desde los "bailouts" desde septiembre, a nivel mundial, ya se lleva "mierda-parcheado" más de 15 billones (europeos) de dólares USA...o sea, más que el PIB anual de Estados Unidos...Es un fraude institucionalizado que ese incremento que generará alta inflación no se desplace directamente a los metales preciosos...mientras se agotan las reservas no sube el precio. Ese dinero, a precio de plata, supone la producción anual actual minera de los próximos 1800 años !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Evidentemente, la plata no se podrá producir al ritmo actual a ese precio, ya que muchas vetas se agotan, o tendrán costes más altos de producción o reinversión en equipos. Me gustaría argumentar sobre inversiones y finanzas, análisis técnicos y fundamentales, macroeconomía, industria minera y metalúrgica, etc...

Si tenemos que continuar perdiendo energía con las monedas de Franco...mal vamos.

Lancé una sonda...y hasta ahora, nadie ha sido capaz de averiguar cuáles son las monedas no catalogadas que valen más dinero. Ya quedó patente que hay mucho pseudo-experto que denosta aquello que desconoce. Venga para que no me tildeis de más facha de lo que soy, aquí viene a colación el verso machadiano: "Castilla miserable, ayer dominadora, envuelta en sus andrajos, desprecia cuanto ignora".

Pero para evitar mariconeos...ya os compro yo la "mierda-monedas". Todas las que tengais:

De 1 a 1000 piezas: precio del "spot" en el momento y que actualmente corresponde a 4,66 euros. La plata ha bajado de precio en las últimas jornadas...sino, pagaría más. Mirad, no me importa redondear a 4,70 euros, siguen siendo baratas.

De 1001 a 3000 piezas: subo el precio anterior de 10 a 15 céntimos de euro por pieza.

De 3001 a 5000 piezas: subo el primer precio de 15 a 25 céntimos de de euro por pieza.

Más de 5000 piezas: subo el precio de 25 a 30 céntimos por pieza.

Evidentemente yo he de tener un márgen si compro piezas de plata...como por ahí dicen comprarlas a 3 euros, dejo un beneficio razonable para la reventa. Con una cantidad importante, las pago a 5 ó 5,05 euros. Pago contado rabioso, previo examen de las piezas y entrega en Barcelona.

Si el lote es vírgen -o sea, no han sido seleccionadas piezas, previamente-, también las pago a 5,00 o 5,05 euros...evidentemente yo sé si un lote es vírgen tras estudiar 100 piezas...es una cuestión estadística. No falla.

Así que ya veis...tanto mariconear con los paquitos...y ahora el tiogilito888 puede hacer millonario en euros a todo aquel que le venda medio millón de piezas...comprándolas a tres euros...para qué desplazarse al extranjero, mientras que el dinero está aquí y es tan fácil ganarlo.

Si hacía falta fijar unos precios mínimos para estas monedas yo ya los he fijado. Y os digo que en realidad, son muy baratos. Que cada cual decida cuál es su mejor estrategia de inversión. Por supuesto, estos precios subirán...el tiempo será el juez implacable que dará y quitará razones. Dentro de un tiempo, muchos de los que teneis Krugerrands os preguntareis por qué coño teneis un krugerrand en lugar de 200 monedas de plata de Franco -bueno, en realidad no sólo os lo preguntareis, sino que también os dareis cabezazos contra la pared-...con una onza de oro hareis una transacción...y probablemente perdais en el cambio, mientras yo tendré el potencial de hacer 200 transacciones. Os parecerá de perogrullo, pero el sentido común es el menos común de los sentidos.

Y siento enormemente no poder hablar de cosas más interesantes, pero me hallo enfrascado en las típicas peleítas de escuela, ante algún rabiosillo que pretende dárselas de listillo de forma contumaz.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Abr 2009)

TioGilito, encuentro que cada día le patina más la neurona. 

No lea tanto a Pio Moa y otros pseudohistoriadores que al final no sabe de lo que habla, o peor, habla superficialmente de lo que desconoce. 

El oro español acumulado por Franco durante la segunda guerra mundial se perdió como aval a los préstamos americanos...y el programa safeheaven de recuperación del oro nazi...

Siento infomarle que las "moscas" (Polikarpov) rusas eran más rápidas y efectivas que los Junkers alemanes o los Fiat italianos. Los tanques rusos mucho mejores que los italianos que eran de juguete.

Sobre la destrucción de la cultura y el patrimonio nacional, no habría que olvidar los bombardeos de la aviación fascista al Museo del Prado en consonancia con el célebre "¡Abajo la inteligencia! ¡Viva la muerte!" del infame Millán Astray, la depuración del cuerpo de maestros y de las universidades, y del retroceso intelectual a épocas medievales que nos brindó el franquismo. 

Sobre los pakillos, dejese de tantas cuentas del gran capitán, de preparar tanto pelotazo foril, y de tanto marear la perdiz, y denos su explicación de porque no ha variado el precio de sus queridas monedas de Franco. Y no nos cuente que ZP y los progres manipulan el mercado de pakillos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Y ahora un poco más en serio, me gustaría plantear interesantes estrategias de inversión en el sector metalífero, y en especial en minería de plata y oro.* Creo que se podría vectorizar energías y capitales y que todos pudieramos realizar pingües inversiones...pero todavía el foro está -bajo mi criterio- demasiado inmaduro para ello.*



Joer, joer,...esto asusta...ahora viene y nos vende Terras...ja,ja,ja!!!!

Prepárense para el pelotazo...


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Abr 2009)

*Poca kriptonita y mucha mosca cojonera.*

Joder, ¡qué necedad!.

La auténtica mosca cojonera del foro no es el Polikarpov I-16, sino el señor Monsterspeculator ahora que ya dejó de ser la kriptonita de los bancos. ¿Acaso ignora del magnífico Messerschmitt Bf 109 que formó parte de la 2ª escuadrilla de caza de la Legión Cóndor?. Eso era un caza, y lo demás tonterías. Esa ignorancia aderezada con elevadas dosis de estulticia...

Respecto a las reservas de oro de Franco. El Jefe de Estado murió en 1975...y dejó las reservas del Banco de España con mucho más oro del que tenían...ya que los republicanos literalmente lo esquilmaron en su totalidad. Cuando realmente entraron divisas en España fue con el desarrollismo de los años 60, con planes económicos más modernos y tecnocráticos que la anacrónica autarquía de la postguerra. Repito...Franco dejó oro en el Banco de España, y el Gobierno de la República no lo hizo.

Por otro lado, mientras el Gobierno de Hitler comprendió que España era el banco de pruebas ideal para probar su armamento, los rusos tan sólo pretendían justificar la venta de armas, brindando mucha mierda de sus arsenales. El dominio de la aviación del bando nacional fue decisivo...ya que aunque la República tenía buenos aviadores (algunos de ellos idealistas extranjeros) no contaban con el mismo material.

En referencia al Sr. Millán Astray, pues no es santo de mi devoción. Luego puede cagarse en su estampa y después limpiarse el esfínter con una moneda de 100 pesetas de Franco, si le place.

Pero considero a todas luces excesivo el retroceso que otorga a la cultura, y que llegan a tiempos medievales. Evidentemente hubo una purga excesiva en sede académica...y un receso en los derechos individuales y colectivos (comenzando por el primero, que es la vida); pero yo no defiendo eso...ha de quedar claro.

En referencia al Gran Capitán y sus cuentas...continuadamente incurre en el error de escribirlo en minúsculas -cuando menos lo ha escrito así en un par de ocasiones-. Quizá tenga bastante más conocimientos de historia de los que Vd. me atribuye...; muestra una osadía temeraria ante semejante ignorancia, la verdad.

Mire Vd., Don Gonzalo Fernández de Córdoba, al igual que Blas de Lezo, constituye una clase de personas que enaltecieron su figura y la del Reino de España (o Estado Español, ya que la forma de Estado particularmente considero que no es tan importante al efecto de dicho reconocimiento), otorgando grandeza a la Patria. Yo puedo comprender perfectamente que sus ídolos sean Leire Pajín, Zerolo y Rodríguez Zapatero...sobran los argumentos.

Y en referencia al precio de las monedas de Franco...yo no miento. Cuando menos en el mercado, suelen valer el precio de su contenido en plata. Si alguien las vende más baratas es su problema. Y si alguien las compra a menor precio, mejor para él.

Tanto la plata como el oro, tuvieron un ligero descenso desde máximos de 2009, y eso ha hecho bajar el precio -incluso de sus deslumbrantes krugerrands-...se da la paradoja, de que en canal alcista hay más potenciales compradores que en canal bajista -los humanos somos así, qué se la va a hacer-, pero tampoco hay que hacer la maricona de forma obsesa sobre el precio. 

En efecto el PRECIO DE TODAS LAS MONEDAS DE ORO Y PLATA HA DESCENDIDO, sea quien sea quien las vende. Puede que porcentualmente unas se defiendan mejor que otras (por ejemplo Silver Eagles y Silver Pandas han tenido mejor comportamiento que Filarmónicas de Plata), pero eso es todo. ¿Han bajado las de 100 pesetas de Franco?. Pues sí, y me alegro, porque compraré a mejor precio.

Eso es todo. Pero no me obsesiono por una moneda, ni hago de ello un "casus belli". Sr. Monster...Vd. quizá también haya vendido krugerrands en las últimas semanas y alguno de sus clientes potencialmente puede haber perdido dinero...es una conjetura, ya que ni sé de sus cuentas, ni me importa. Pero eso no es para hacer leña del arbol caído.

Para no seguir con el mariconeo LE RETO A GANAR CONMIGO DINERO VENDIÉNDOME MONEDAS. Si las compra a 3 euros, vendámelas con la tarifa que expuse en mi comentario anterior...mire no tengo ningún miedo. Sé que no me van a vender ni una...es lo que hay. Para cantidades pequeñas no le sale a cuenta...y grandes sumas no me va a ofrecer. Mucho bocazas y muy poca moneda...Con unos cuantos miles de eurillos agoto todas sus existencias...No hay más cera que la que arde...

A los que tengais monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco: estad muy tranquilos compañeros, pensad que hay otros que tan sólo tienen un billete de papel de 5 euros...eso sí que es una mierda; aunque nunca lo reconocerán, ya que en el fondo no buscan la transmisión y recepción del conocimiento, sino la autorealización con la exaltación de su ego.


----------



## Germain (14 Abr 2009)

Compradores de monedas de 100 ptas de plata, os comprendo aunque no comparto vuestra actitud. Sé que al principio eran muy monos, tan brillantes y grandotes, quizás los comprásteis como regalo. Os desesperábais por conseguirlos baratos y después en casa venga a darles con el bicarbonato o el Aladdin hasta que quedaban perfectos. ¡Qué gozo tenerlos en las manos y juguetear con ellos! Luego surgieron vuestras dudas y ahora no sabéis qué hacer con ellos. Si ya no queréis a los pakillos, os da vergüenza que sepan que tenéis, os molestan en vuestra caja fuerte, no desesperéis. Por eso he creado la "Asociación Protectora del Pakillo Español de Plata", abreviadamente APEP, donde podéis dejar tranquilamente a vuestros Pakillos con la seguridad de que serán bien tratados y la esperanza de que quizás puedan encontrar la felicidad en otro hogar. Si por una de aquellas no encontráramos a nadie que los adoptara, tened por seguro que no caerán en las avarientas garras de algún joyero de barrio chino para sufrir una denigrante y anonimizadora fundición. Como Presidente y Fundador de la APEP puedo garantizaros que mis jóvenes voluntarias los llevarán al mejor lugar en el que puede descansar una moneda de 100 ptas. de plata, el Valle de los Caídos, donde tendrán una sepultura digna. Podéis poneros en contacto conmigo por MP y os daré la dirección a la que podéis enviar a vuestros Pakillos. Un saludo.


----------



## silverdaemon (14 Abr 2009)

*duda, duda*

Lo que no comprendo es
¿Por qué tiogilito ofrece mas centimos por moneda en lotes grandes?
No es mas habitual que en lotes grandes te paguen menos por moneda?
O es que en lotes grandes "no tocados" es mas posible que aparezcan variedades caras?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Joder, ¡qué necedad!.
> 
> La auténtica mosca cojonera del foro no es el Polikarpov I-16, sino el señor Monsterspeculator ahora que ya dejó de ser la kriptonita de los bancos. ¿Acaso ignora del magnífico Messerschmitt Bf 109 que formó parte de la 2ª escuadrilla de caza de la Legión Cóndor?. Eso era un caza, y lo demás tonterías. Esa ignorancia aderezada con elevadas dosis de estulticia...



Sus descalificaciones no deberían ser necesarias a su argumentación...si sus argumentos fuesen sólidos y serios, claro está. Al menos ahora se atreve a nombrarme. Siento que le haya chafado sus planes trileros en el foro. Pero tanto en internet como en la vida real, la honestidad y la verdad acaban prevaleciendo.

En el tema de las fuerzas aereas durante la guerra civil, usted argumentaba, erróneamente, que los rusos sólo habían enviado al gobierno de la República "un material bélico mayoritariamente obsoleto", lo cual es una aseveración falaz repetida mil veces por historiadores franquistas. Con el ejemplo de los Polikarpov, popularmente llamados "moscas", queda expuesta su falacia, pues en el momento en que fueron enviados eran superiores a todos los cazas existentes. Que la legión Condor utilizase más tarde durante la guerra los Messerschmitts (en pruebas) es ajeno al argumento. Sin embargo me gustaría observar otra diferencia: Franco no tuvo que pagar nada por los servicios asesinos de la legion Condor.



> Respecto a las reservas de oro de Franco. El Jefe de Estado murió en 1975...y dejó las reservas del Banco de España con mucho más oro del que tenían...ya que los republicanos literalmente lo esquilmaron en su totalidad. Cuando realmente entraron divisas en España fue con el desarrollismo de los años 60, con planes económicos más modernos y tecnocráticos que la anacrónica autarquía de la postguerra. Repito...Franco dejó oro en el Banco de España, y el Gobierno de la República no lo hizo.



Parece que usted ignora todo del oro que entró en España en la posguerra durante la II guerra mundial. España suministraba wolframio a la industria armamentística alemana y recuperó rapidamente importantes reservas de oro...Parece paradójico que mientras los españoles se morían de hambre en la posguerra, la prioridad del Caudillo era la de reponer las reservas de oro del Banco de España...Sin embargo parte de ese oro, que provenia de los expolios nazis, fue recuperado a final de la guerra mundial por los Aliados y su programa Safeheaven. El resto fue enviado a Nueva York como depósito a los préstamos americanos que obtuvo el estado español. Quedó allí para siempre al no poder el estado español de los años 50 hacer frente a sus deudas.

Le falta a usted un buen trozo de la historia del oro español por lo que veo. Resulta sorprendente tanta chulería intelectual emparejada a tanta ignorancia.




> Por otro lado, mientras el Gobierno de Hitler comprendió que España era el banco de pruebas ideal para probar su armamento, los rusos tan sólo pretendían justificar la venta de armas, brindando mucha mierda de sus arsenales. El dominio de la aviación del bando nacional fue decisivo...ya que aunque la República tenía buenos aviadores (algunos de ellos idealistas extranjeros) no contaban con el mismo material.



Es bien conocido que la ayuda de los gobiernos alemanes e italianos superó con creces la ayuda rusa. Pero también la ayuda de compañías petroleras americanas, la complicidad británica, y la inactividad francesa. Los intereses mineros e industriales de esos paises en España fueron el motivo económico principal. España era entonces no mucho más que una colonia, y Franco, el africanista, y sus tropas (mayoritariamente extranjeras) no era un "liberador nacional" sinó el esbirro a sueldo de los intereses extranjeros. El patrioterismo franquista era de pandereta.



> En referencia al Sr. Millán Astray, pues no es santo de mi devoción. Luego puede cagarse en su estampa y después limpiarse el esfínter con una moneda de 100 pesetas de Franco, si le place.
> 
> Pero considero a todas luces excesivo el retroceso que otorga a la cultura, y que llegan a tiempos medievales. Evidentemente hubo una purga excesiva en sede académica...y un receso en los derechos individuales y colectivos (comenzando por el primero, que es la vida); pero yo no defiendo eso...ha de quedar claro.



Pues debería dejarlo más claro, cito: _"la insidiosa quema del patrimonio cultural nacional por parte de las hordas rojas y anarquistas, en los fuegos propiciados por dichos hijos de perra en los inicios de la Guerra Civil_"

Se atreve a atribuir de forma genérica al bando republicano la destrucción del patrimonio cultural por parte de incontrolados. Se sabe que el gobierno legítimo de la república protegió, y dio instrucciones para ello, todo lo que pudo el patrimonio histórico y cultural. Debería usted saber cómo se organizó la evacuación de los cuadros del museo del Prado ante los bombardeos intencionados de la aviación facciosa. Incontrolados los hubo en los dos bandos, sin embargo una de las grandes diferencias fue que desde el gobierno republicano se ordenó la protección del patrimonio cultural y desde los altos mandos facciosos se ordenó la destrucción sistemática de toda la cultura más avanzada que atentaba contra los principios feudales en los que se basaba el franquismo. Recordemos que en Extremadura, cuando las tropas moras de Franco entraban en un pueblo, a los primeros que fusilaban era al alcalde rojo, a los sindicalistas...y al maestro. La represión que sufrieron los maestros y todos los representantes de la Institución de Enseñanza Libre no fue por cuestiones políticas. Fue por razones culturales.




> En referencia al Gran Capitán y sus cuentas...continuadamente incurre en el error de escribirlo en minúsculas -cuando menos lo ha escrito así en un par de ocasiones-. Quizá tenga bastante más conocimientos de historia de los que Vd. me atribuye...; muestra una osadía temeraria ante semejante ignorancia, la verdad.
> 
> Mire Vd., Don Gonzalo Fernández de Córdoba, al igual que Blas de Lezo, constituye una clase de personas que enaltecieron su figura y la del Reino de España (o Estado Español, ya que la forma de Estado particularmente considero que no es tan importante al efecto de dicho reconocimiento), otorgando grandeza a la Patria. Yo puedo comprender perfectamente que sus ídolos sean Leire Pajín, Zerolo y Rodríguez Zapatero...sobran los argumentos.



Siento que la falta de mayúsculas le ofendan, pero la expresión "gran capitán" es tan popular que no creo que ello cause ninguna confusión. Intentaré también referirme a los Pakillos con mayúsculas.

Le sobra a usted mucho patrioterismo barato...Para defender los verdaderos valores de la patria española hace falta más cultura, menos insultos y descalificaciones baratas, y mucha más hombría de la que jamás tendrá. 

Y puede estar usted tranquilo que ningún sociata es santo de mi devoción y tan mediocres considero a los unos como los otros. Sus prejuicios demuestran su estupidez una vez más.



> Y en referencia al precio de las monedas de Franco...yo no miento. Cuando menos en el mercado, suelen valer el precio de su contenido en plata. Si alguien las vende más baratas es su problema. Y si alguien las compra a menor precio, mejor para él.



Nadie ha dicho que usted mienta. Simplemente no son los precios que usted cacarea, sin duda por ignorancia (o eso preferimos creer).



> Tanto la plata como el oro, tuvieron un ligero descenso desde máximos de 2009, y eso ha hecho bajar el precio -incluso de sus deslumbrantes krugerrands-...se da la paradoja, de que en canal alcista hay más potenciales compradores que en canal bajista -los humanos somos así, qué se la va a hacer-, pero tampoco hay que hacer la maricona de forma obsesa sobre el precio.



Desde el principio del año la plata ha subido, las monedas bullion han subido (todo el mundo recuerda las filarmónicas por menos de 12 euros), y los Pakillos...*se han quedado igual*...

Esto son hechos. Lo demás son cuentos. Usted dijo lo contrario. Pretendió hacer creer que el mercado de Pakillos era el mercado de la plata. Trató de ignorantes y descalificó gratuitamente a los que le rebatimos. El tiempo pone a cada cual en su sitio. Y el que no tenía "niputa idea" era usted.

Comprensiblemente, los que compraron Pakillos siguiendo sus consejos no están contentos pues su inversión, a pesar de la subida de la plata, se ha quedado igual. Los que compraron bullion (eagles, maples, filarmónicas,...) los pueden hoy vender con beneficio.

No tengo duda que si la plata sigue subiendo los Pakillos acabarán subiendo...pero sin duda mucho menos que las monedas bullion. La mierdaplata es mierdaplata por mucho que la limpien para darle brillo, o por mucho que la cacareen en foros de internet.

Si la plata llega a $50 los Pakillos se venderán como mucho a un 70% del spot como ya ocurrió (y usted sistemáticamente ocultó) en el pasado.



> En efecto el PRECIO DE TODAS LAS MONEDAS DE ORO Y PLATA HA DESCENDIDO, sea quien sea quien las vende. Puede que porcentualmente unas se defiendan mejor que otras (por ejemplo Silver Eagles y Silver Pandas han tenido mejor comportamiento que Filarmónicas de Plata), pero eso es todo. ¿Han bajado las de 100 pesetas de Franco?. Pues sí, y me alegro, porque compraré a mejor precio.



Miente y lo sabe. Las monedas bullion filarmónicas, eagles, maples,...se venden sustancialmente más caras que en otoño. La mayoría en este foro también lo sabemos.



> Eso es todo. Pero no me obsesiono por una moneda, ni hago de ello un "casus belli". Sr. Monster...Vd. quizá también haya vendido krugerrands en las últimas semanas y alguno de sus clientes potencialmente puede haber perdido dinero...es una conjetura, ya que ni sé de sus cuentas, ni me importa. Pero eso no es para hacer leña del arbol caído.



En efecto, aquellos que compran Krugerrands u otro bullion internacional ven que su inversión pierde cuando el precio del metal baja...sin embargo, a diferencia de los compradores de pakillos, ven que su inversión gana cuando el metal sube.

Allí está la diferencia, y el que no lo quiera ver que vaya a ver precios en la calle.



> Para no seguir con el mariconeo LE RETO A GANAR CONMIGO DINERO VENDIÉNDOME MONEDAS. Si las compra a 3 euros, vendámelas con la tarifa que expuse en mi comentario anterior...mire no tengo ningún miedo. Sé que no me van a vender ni una...es lo que hay. Para cantidades pequeñas no le sale a cuenta...y grandes sumas no me va a ofrecer. Mucho bocazas y muy poca moneda...Con unos cuantos miles de eurillos agoto todas sus existencias...No hay más cera que la que arde...



Usted lo ha dicho. Para pequeña cantidad no sale a cuenta, y para grandes cantidades no se las voy a ofrecer porque no es usted de fiar. Nadie garantiza que cumpla su palabra de pagarlas al precio pactado una vez las tenga yo.

Adelante el dinero y se las compro. Eso si, se las viene a buscar a Madrid y me trae el dinero en mano que es usted el que quiere comprar.




> A los que tengais monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco: estad muy tranquilos compañeros, pensad que hay otros que tan sólo tienen un billete de papel de 5 euros...eso sí que es una mierda; aunque nunca lo reconocerán, ya que en el fondo no buscan la transmisión y recepción del conocimiento, sino la autorealización con la exaltación de su ego.



De nuevo distorsiona la discusión. Que cualquier moneda de plata sea mejor que cualquier billete, nadie lo discute. Lo que estamos argumentando y demostrando es que las monedas bullion son mejores que los pakillos. No intente confundir al personal.


----------



## Plata (14 Abr 2009)

silverdaemon dijo:


> Lo que no comprendo es
> *¿Por qué tiogilito ofrece mas centimos por moneda en lotes grandes?*
> No es mas habitual que en lotes grandes te paguen menos por moneda?
> O es que en lotes grandes "no tocados" es mas posible que aparezcan variedades caras?



Es una paradoja de la ley del mercado. Si eres propietario de un edificio de oficinas en el centro de Madrid, (10.000 m2) sacas mas vendiendolo entero a alquien que lo necesite que troceandolo y vendiendolo en apartamentos de cien metros cuadrados.

Un edificio entero es exclusivo y el que lo quiera ha de pagar por ello.

Con los lotes de los Pakillos pasa igual. Si te paseas por la plaza mayor puedes comprar alguna por 5 euros. Y te diran que te rebajan algo si les compras lotes grandes. Pero ellos entienden que un lote grande son 10 o 20.

Si a uno de la plaza Mayor le dices que quieres mil, como un ilustre forero hizo, les da un patatus. Y lanzas el mercado hacia arriba.

El que quiere mil tiene que pagarlas... o se queda sin ellas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> Es una paradoja de la ley del mercado. Si eres propietario de un edificio de oficinas en el centro de Madrid, (10.000 m2) sacas mas vendiendolo entero a alquien que lo necesite que troceandolo y vendiendolo en apartamentos de cien metros cuadrados.
> 
> Un edificio entero es exclusivo y el que lo quiera ha de pagar por ello.
> 
> ...



Vaya sarta de bobadas...del segundaresidencia...

Como todos sabeis (u os quieren hacer creer...) el mercado de Pakillos se rige por leyes opuestas al de todos los mercados...

Es de todos sabido que las monedas las venden de una a una en mercadillos pues las venden más caras...¡¡EVIDENTEMENTE!!

Esperemos que TioGilito dé su explicación que va a ser muy divertida...

Por cierto, que a mi me ofrecieron 2000 sin pedirlo...obviamente a mejor precio que el de la compra minorista...Sólo a los pringados como segundaresidencia les suben el precio cuando quieren comprar más. Es que se le ve un buen pichón...


----------



## Plata (14 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Como todos sabeis (u os quieren hacer creer...) el mercado de Pakillos se rige por leyes opuestas al de todos los mercados...
> 
> Es de todos sabido que las monedas las venden de una a una en mercadillos pues las venden más caras...¡¡EVIDENTEMENTE!!



Eres un poco liante tu ¡eh!

Está claro que quien quiera una la va a pagar bien (a 6 euros en Bolsanumismática, o a 10 en una numismática de la plaza mayor que las tiene en cestillos)

Está claro que si a los mercachifles de los domingos si les preguntas te dejan una a 5, ó 10 a 4,50 cada una. Pero te pasas de listo si crees que les pides a uno de esos 1.000 monedas y te las dejan a 3,5. Tiras el mercado. Lo digo por propia experiencia. 

Yo he ido comprando lotes medianos a un mismo gran proveedor. El segundo lote me lo mantuvieron de precio respecto al primero, pero a partir del tercero, cuando se dieron cuenta de que era el mismo el interesado los iban subiendo poco a poco. Al final le compré las casi mil que ponía a la venta a un precio que me daría para pegarme un buen fin de semana en Barcelona con las ganancias si se las vendo a TioGilito.

¿De verdad te crees que si a ese comerciante le pido precio desde un primer momento de mil me las deja a como las compré?

Por cierto. En estos momentos (Salvo Segundaresidencia) dudo que haya muchos en España con más pakillos que yo. No llego a 1500 y sigo acumulando. Hay particulares que venden porque se deshacen de las colecciones de los padres / abuelos. A esos los esquilman en las numismáticas, igual que te timan si quieres vender tus krugerrand. Les pagan menos que su contenido en plata. Si tienes la oportunidad de comprar a un privado que se quiere quitar de su colección se las podrás comprar a 3,5 o 4, porque es más de lo que le dan en la numismática. pero si quieres hacerte con una buena colección, no te queda más remedio que pagar a lo que te pidan porque no hay mercado. (Como en mercado de las oficinas, cuanto más grandes, más caras)

Si conoces a alguien que esté en condiciones de venderme lotes de más de mil monedas a los precios que dices (3,5 euros) me mandas un MP que estaría interesado.


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sus descalificaciones no deberían ser necesarias a su argumentación...si sus argumentos fuesen sólidos y serios, claro está. Al menos ahora se atreve a nombrarme. Siento que le haya chafado sus planes trileros en el foro. Pero tanto en internet como en la vida real, la honestidad y la verdad acaban prevaleciendo.
> 
> En el tema de las fuerzas aereas durante la guerra civil, usted argumentaba, erróneamente, que los rusos sólo habían enviado al gobierno de la República "un material bélico mayoritariamente obsoleto", lo cual es una aseveración falaz repetida mil veces por historiadores franquistas. Con el ejemplo de los Polikarpov, popularmente llamados "moscas", queda expuesta su falacia, pues en el momento en que fueron enviados eran superiores a todos los cazas existentes. Que la legión Condor utilizase más tarde durante la guerra los Messerschmitts (en pruebas) es ajeno al argumento. Sin embargo me gustaría observar otra diferencia: Franco no tuvo que pagar nada por los servicios asesinos de la legion Condor.
> 
> ...



Vayamos por partes:

1.- En relación a que Vd. desbaratara mis planes de ser un trilero por vender unas moneditas es una absoluta gilipollez. Muy al contrario, el que se subió por las paredes por tener competencia es Vd. Pero como es de bien nacidos ser agradecido, debo reconocerle el mérito de darme cuenta de que no he de bajar la guardia, que las envidias son muy malas compañeras de viaje.

2.- Si me habla de honestidad, será de la que Vd. adolece. La verdad no siempre aflora; en su caso Vd. mezcla torticeramente medias mentiras con medias verdades, y ésa siempre es la peor de las mentiras.

3.- En relación al armamento soviético, no todo era inútil, por supuesto. Acepto que los Polikarpov eran la punta de lanza de lo mejor que vendieron a la República Española...pero no es menos cierto que vendieron muchos fusiles procedentes de la 1a. Guerra Mundial, en mal estado de conservación y sin recambios. Muchos de los lotes se suministraron para "cubrir el expediente" y justificar la pésima compra que no hemos de olvidar que se pagó con 510 toneladas de oro, principalmente en monedas.

Pero claro, aquí han salido a colación los Messerschmitt cuando yo los cité...no antes. Toda mosca tiene su matamoscas, y todo cerdo, su San Martín...como demostraré cuando proceda.

Y respecto a los aviones Fiat y Savoia...parece no recordar lo adecuados que fueron en las diligentes misiones de bombardeo. Esos fallos -y fallas- en la memoria son harto sospechosos. Pero no voy a hacer aquí un elenco de las excelencias armamentísticas de ambos bandos, ya que carece de sentido.

4.- En relación al oro del Banco de España, tan sólo he citado que la Republica expolíó todo el oro y lo llevo a Francia y la U.R.S.S, y que el Estado español repuso las reservas de oro gracias al tan vilipendiado Gobierno del General Franco. Eso es todo. Sin trampa ni cartón. Lo expongo de forma más inteligible para tí: República cero oro. Franco oro, partiendo desde cero oro.

La realidad es así: unos idiotas malvendieron el oro por unas armas que no lo valían, debido a la premura ante el Levantamiento militar.

Yo no me he puesto a hablar del wolframio que sirvió para endurecer el acero con el que se fabricaba el armamento alemán. Sencillamente, porque el grueso de las divisas se obtuvieron en la época del desarrollismo. Y eso no es ignorancia, consideré que mis comentarios ya son lo suficientemente amplios, para ponerme a pormenorizar cada punto.

5.- ¿¿¿AYUDA RUSA??? Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja...¿se podrá ser más ignorante?. Lo que hicieron los rusos fue una prestación de servicios previo cobro de 510 toneladas de oro. Menudos hijosdeputa encabezados por el hijo de perra de Stalin, al que no le tembló el pulso para aniquilar a más de 20 millones de compatriotas. Los rusos NO ayudaron a sus camaradas republicanos, sino que hicieron el paripé, para expoliar sus reservas de oro...con la comedia de llevar a unos miles de niños a su país, pero no como refugiados, sino para hacerlos currar tan pronto tuvieron la edad laboral, como unas víctimas más de ese nefasto sistema estatalista.

6.- Las tropas de Franco no eran mayoritariamente extranjeras...sino españolas. Menuda ignorancia la suya. Las tropas extranjeras no sobrepasaron a las españolas en el ejército insurrecto, eso sí fueron muy efectivas en su cometido: los bombarderos y cazas italianos y alemanes, los submarinos de esos países en el control de suministros en el Mediterráneo y la Guardia Mora, como tropa de asalto.

7.- Yo nunca cité -ni siquiera propuse- que los ataques a centros de la Iglesia Católica y la quema del arte religioso fuera alentados desde el Gobierno Central de la República. Qué ganas de tergiversar las cosas. Todos sabemos que se promovieron barbaridades desde ambos bandos.

8.- En referencia a mi hombría...quizá nunca llegué al altísimo nivel de la de Blas de Lezo. Pero permítame afirmar con rotundidad:

- Yo no soy un COBARDE, como lo es Vd. Yo no amenazo de forma sucinta a ningún forero, aduciendo que nos hemos de encontrar "en un sitio de fumadores, porque llevo pipa". Eso es un acto de cobardía, sobreponerse a otro sobre el que se cree tener dominio de la situación...Qué pedazo de hombre, ir contra alguien desarmado e inofensivo. Si le pusieramos en primera línea de frente en Afganistán, supongo que no tendría tantos cojones con su pistolita, frente a los eficacísimos AK-47 -respecto a estas armas, sí que reconozco la excelencia del desarrollo armamentístico soviético para la época de creación-.

- Yo no soy un FANFARRÓN, como lo es Vd. Ya que instó a ese forero con el que tuvo controversia a un encuentro en la Plaza Mayor de Madrid. ¿Y qué hubiera hecho en pleno Centro de la ciudad?. ¿Propinarle dos tiros?. ¿Darle un culatazo?. ¿Decirle que le perdona la vida?. No toque los cojones al foro ni insulte a nuestra inteligencia...Vd. no hubiera hecho nada.

Un asesinato en grado de tentativa puede llegar hasta 20 años de reclusión de libertad, y si hay hay consumación del delito, hasta 30 años (hablo de penas máximas). Sólo alguien con la inteligencia de un mosquito, avanzaría la ejecución de un crimen en un foro para perpetrarlo a plena luz del día en la jornada siguiente.

Claro que sus abogados podrían alegar enajenación mental, pero considero que por muchas tonterías que haya escrito en este foro, no son ni eximentes ni atenuantes cualificados.

- Yo no soy un MENTIROSO, como lo es Vd. Citó en innumerables ocasiones que yo tenía un multinick. Y doy mi palabra de honor de que NUNCA en este foro lo he utilizado. Y si alguien puede aportar pruebas en mi contra que lo haga de forma inmediata. Cuando uno no puedo aportar pruebas ha de ser un caballero y otorgar el beneficio de la duda.

Como puede observar, me refiero a Vd. con exquisita educación. Y no lo hago en función de coincida o no con sus postulados....sino por los comentarios emitidos por Vd...y que están a disposición de todos los foreros, por si deciden cotejar lo que digo.

Eso de ir de Sheriff del foro porque llevo pipa, lo hemos de desterrar de forma sempiterna de este punto de encuentro.

9.- Argumenta de forma malévola al hablar de precios de las monedas. Lo que yo dije es que sobre máximos anuales de 2009, las monedas han bajado. Y es verdad. Cuando la plata estaba en máximos anuales, la Filarmónica en Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de llegó a 16,90 € y hoy cuesta 3 euros menos. Luego todas las monedas -la excepción cumple la regla- han bajado. Durante 2009 no ha habido Filarmónicas a 12 euros...-y si no, diganme dónde- para argumentar no hace falta mentir.

Evidentemente los Krugerrand también han bajado...como también han bajado las monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco. Generalizando, si baja el metal, suele bajar la moneda.

10.- Respecto a que la mierdaplata siempre sea mierdaplata...y que nunca valdrá más del 70% sobre el spot. Vale lo dijo el vidente con su bola de cristal. La historia acaba por repetirse, pero nunca de la misma manera. Lo que va a acaecer nadie lo sabe. Si el oro subiera mucho también sería inasequible para la gran mayoría y a lo mejor se cambiaría por bastante menos que el spot (como ya ocurrió en 1980, no sólo le paso a la plata).

Pero yo espero paciente -entre otras estrategias- a que si finalmente viene un colapso financiero, poder cambiar mis monedas de 100 pesetas con un cambio de 50 piezas por un krugerrand. Si me sale bien, de puta madre...y si no, he comprado plata muy barata. Ya que quien tenga un krugerrand, a lo mejor decide cambiarlo para obtener comida...y para ello, lo mejor es tener moneda fraccionaria. Yo tengo muy claro que si un Krugerrand equivale a 200 piezas de Franco (según algunos foreros...incluso se podrían obtener todavía más piezas), yo podré realizar 200 transacciones...y el dueño del krugerrand quizá tan sólo pueda realizar una. Ya sé que es un argumento irrebatible...ante eso, los auríferos radicales callan como putas.

11.- Respecto a que yo no sea de su confianza...pues la verdad, me siento halagado. Reconoce que no es un negocio comprar pequeñas cantidades de plata...y para grandes he de avanzar el dinero. Pues así no me interesa. Para eso acudo a la ceca austríaca, que sí son infinitamente más de fiar que Vd.

¿Cuántas monedas hay en la actualidad disponibles en el mercado de 100 pesetas de Franco?. A nivel nacional...¿unas 25.000?. ¿30.000?...para comprar ya, de forma efectiva a buen precio, dudo que haya más. 

En las grandes cantidades, se puede pagar un poco más...ya que el tiempo también tiene un gran valor. Si alguien te proporciona un lote potente, no tienes que perder el tiempo yendo a la Plaza Mayor y a discutir 10 minutos para que te rebajen unos céntimos en 20 monedas. Una cantidad importante de plata puede encontrar un cliente financiero ajeno al sector...por eso puede llegar a ser más deseable que los lotecitos pequeños.

12.- Respecto a que Vd. apenas tiene idea de las monedas de Franco...queda patente. Aún no sabe qué monedas no catalogadas valen más. Dígalo claro...sin ambajes. No me haga sucintas referencias...si a mí no me va a impresionar. ¿El motivo?. Pues sé que le voy a parecer prepotente...pero es así. Yo me relaciono con numismáticos y Vd. con vendemonedas, que no es lo mismo. A mí me enseñó las particularidades de la monedas un numismático retirado experto en el periodo del Estado Español (Franco). De alguien a quien le apasiona su actividad se puede aprender...pero de alguien que llama "mierdaplata" a unas piezas...probablemente su calificación le delate y de plata sepa una mierda. Vamos digo yo...es pura lógica deductiva.

13.- Por cierto yo no es que quiera comprarle la plata, cuanto menos trato tenga con Vd. mucho mejor, téngalo claro. Lo que hacía era proporcionar una digna salida a las monedas de plata de Franco para todos aquellos que se desanimaran por los anuncios de que se pueden comprar a 3 euros...cuando eso no es ni muchísimo menos lo habitual.

PARA EL RESTO DE FOREROS:

Siento enormemente que mis intervenciones postreras sean tan poco fructíferas. Me gustaría hablar de muchos otros temas más interesantes, pero como podeis observar tengo a la mosca cojonera que se ha puesto las pilas alcalinas de Duracell. Ojalá se canse de revolotear...ya que o doy mi brazo a torcer, o pretende desinformar al personal y machacar mi imagen pública en el foro.

Me gustaría hablaros en el futuro de los caballos ganadores. En los metales preciosos hay unas premisas que aunque no sean verdades absolutas, tienen muchas más probabilidades de que acaezcan. Un fácil ejemplo: el ratio 1 a 1 del oro respecto al platino de hace tan sólo unos meses. Hoy está en 0,73, o sea, que el oro ha descendido un 27% respecto al platino. Algunos decían que se debía a que tan sólo era una materia prima para las fábricas...cuando en verdad, el platino -además del uso industrial- es el oro de los ricos. Este tipo de ocasiones ocurren coyunturalmente en los metales preciosos. 

Que la plata haya bajado estos días puede ser una buena oportunidad para ir acumulando, en vez de amargarse la vida sobre si una moneda baja medio euro...pues mejor, aprovechemos la ocasión, en vez plantearlo como un problema.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Vayamos por partes:
> 
> 1.- En relación a que Vd. desbaratara mis planes de ser un trilero por vender unas moneditas es una absoluta gilipollez. Muy al contrario, el que se subió por las paredes por tener competencia es Vd. Pero como es de bien nacidos ser agradecido, debo reconocerle el mérito de darme cuenta de que no he de bajar la guardia, que las envidias son muy malas compañeras de viaje.
> 
> ...



Estimado TioGilito,

(1) Tomese las pastillas que le hacen falta cada vez más. No se sulfure ni se ponga tan nervioso que no es bueno para su salud.

(2) Yo quedo a fumar con quien me sale de los cojones. Si usted interpreta otras cosas es porque quiere y le gustaría dar de mi una imagen de pistolero. Un poco cortito y falto de recursos me parece usted. Y tenga cuidado que la calumnia es perseguible penalmente. Muy a pesar de mis propias limitaciones desgraciadamente le doy mil vueltas intelectualemente hablando. Eso es lo que le jode de verdad. Pues nada. A leer y a aprender algo más que numismática.

(3) Sobre la guerra civil le hace falta leer bastante más. La aviación facciosa actuó a sus anchas en el norte, donde dominaba el aire, y al principio y al final de la guerra. Los bombardeos civiles a principios de la guerra, en particualr en Madrid, los pudieron llevar a cabo impunemente antes de que los llegasen los aviones rusos.

(4) Igual que la República se quedó sin oro (que acabó en Rusia), también Franco acabó sin el oro amasado durante la segunda guerra mundial (que acabó en USA). Esta segunda parte es la que usted y los historiadores franquistas olvidan. Por ello Franco confiscó también el oro de los españoles que no se devolvió hasta el fin del régimen.

(5) Revise sus datos. Considerando a los moros de las colonias norte africanas como extranjeros: 

85.000 moros combatieron en la guerra Civil española (forzados o engañados a combatir). La guardia mora era una minoría.

45.000 italianos, la mayoría voluntarios forzados (se exigía un voluntario por familia).

a comparar con los 40.000 brigadistas internacionales, todos voluntarios, que combatieron en el bando republicano.

El "ejercito nacional" sólo tenía de "nacional" el nombre.

(6) Que las filarmónicas hayan subido y los Pakillos se hayan quedado igual es algo que todo el mundo sabe. Usted es un trilero que ha intentado que la gente compre Pakillos como si fuesen a subir a la par que la plata. Ya avise al respecto. El tiempo le ha puesto en su sitio, y su San Martín le ha llegado.

(7) Usted ha demostrado ser un manipulador. Sus argumentos cansan y son repetitivos. Algunso tan falsos como el que la plata tiene que subir porque las explotacions manuales no son rentables. No tiene ni puta idea de finanzas. Ni siquiera sabe como equilibrar un portfolio básico con dos activos (oro y plata). Debería usted aprender más de finanzas antes de aventurarse a dar ningún consejo. Por supuesto no se nos escapa que sus consejos son interesados y que vive usted de la cultura del pelotazo. Intenta encandilar a los foreros para luego venderlas mierdaplata. Hecha siempre las cuentas del GRAN CAPITÁN como cuando presumía de sus beneficios con la subida de la plata (¿acaso vendió? Aprenda que no hay plusvalia hasta vender, lo cual saben hasta los niños), o cuando computo su "benefico" en la reventa de 
monedas...anualizando por el período de tiempo (¡jo,jo,jo!). O cuando pretendía que es una excelente inversión meter 600 euros en un Pakillo con valor numismátciso. Me pregunto si realmente se da usted cuenta de las barbaridades que llega a escribir.

(8) Sobre su hombría, ya sabemos lo que usted vale. Muchas alusiones a "mariconeos" para luego acabar siempre rajándose. Nos proponía precios que creia usted insuperables y me reto a que los ofreciese por un 5-15% menos. Así lo hice y vendí hasta en Barcelona (¡¡ja,ja,ja!!). Ahora se nos vuelve a rajar con los Pakillos. Cuando tanto se habla de hombría es que debe ser usted muy maricón.

(9) Le aconsejo que se dedique a la numismática que parece ser lo suyo. Lo de las finanzas déjelo para gente que sepa.


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Abr 2009)

*Owned intelectual.*



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Estimado TioGilito,
> 
> (1) Tomese las pastillas que le hacen falta cada vez más. No se sulfure ni se ponga tan nervioso que no es bueno para su salud.
> 
> ...



Jajajajajajajajajaja...lo suyo es de oligofrénico. ¿Observais cómo recula miserablemente el morlaco cuando le toca en suerte la lidia ante un maestro en una Plaza de Primera?. Jajajajajaja...otrora omnipotente minotauro con un forero...y ahora resulta que ha devenido una vaquilla famélica propia de un encierro de una pedanía mesetaria.

Resulta que era por mono de nicotina...jajajajaja, por lo que el monstrenco queria fumar. Jajajaja, muy bueno.

Ya que la pipa no tiene más función que la de quemar tabaco... ¿Ahora pretende intimidar con el Código penal en la mano?. Jajajajajajajajaja...Como reconvertido leguleyo tiene poquísimo futuro....jajajajaja. Mire como tiemblo que me *RATIFICO EN TODO LO EXPUESTO*. Ahora pruebe en el circo...le auguro un mejor futuro que en los Juzgados y Tribunales.

En lo de "Muy a pesar de mis propias limitaciones", en efecto Vd. es una persona limitadísima, lo que en mí no fomentaría ningún escarnio, a no ser por la idiocia y la prepotencia intelectual de la que desea alardear.

Mire, Sr. Monster, ni intelectualemente hablando, ni escribiendo -cuando menos me ha de reconocer un genio de la dialéctica como Vd. que es verbo harto más apropiado- Vd. me hace sombra, aunque realmente si ello acaeciera me importaría un pimiento. Discúlpenme todos la inmodestia, pero en verdad así lo considero. Es que ya sólo me falta tener a Sófocles, Eurípides, Cervantes y Flaubert redivivos. 

Para más vergüenza ajena, posteriormente, el muy bellaco -un intelectual de tomo y lomo, una sima de la erudición tan sólo comparable a los ínclitos epígonos de Newton y Goethe- nos eructa la absoluta indistinción entre "echar" y "hacer"...y digo yo, en mi completa ignorancia atribuida por el egregio Monsterspeculator que serán conceptos un tanto disímiles. ¿Qué coño pretendía el genio Monster?. ¿Hermetizar el tiempo con su singular retórica?. Jajajajajajajaja...

Fracasado en sede de Derecho. Fallido en lingüística. Ahora se aventura, sin apenas conocerme, a leerme la mente y adivinar mi estrategia de inversión. También fracasará, ya que YO NO PRETENDO VENDER MI PLATA Y OBTENER EXIGUAS PLUSVALIAS. Nunca invertí con esa pretensión. Mi apuesta es de futuro y que puntualmente pueda vender alguna moneda, no implica que me arrepienta de no haber vendido: muy al contrario sigo comprando.

Ese punto de vista es absolutamente miserable, ya que altera profunda y abyectamente el mensaje que proyecto hacia los demás: confío en que la plata será un buen tema...y además de un excelente seguro, es una buena inversión que subirá mucho más. Si quisiera vender lo haría...pero sigo comprando. Lo que en ocasiones he hecho es compensar mi cartera de monedas...pero el saldo neto es siempre positivo.

Yo nunca dije que comprar una moneda de Franco por 600 euros sea una buena inversión (a no ser que sea, por ejemplo, la peseta de 1946)...TONTÍN, EL NEGOCIO ESTÁ EN PAGAR 5 EUROS Y OBTENER DE DE 150 € A 500 €. Ah, claro...estos negocios no están hechos para tí...hacen falta ciertos conocimientos que los numismáticos no te brindan. Bueno, dejanos las mierdamonedas para los que entendemos algo mas que tú. Qué se le va a hacer...para qué entender de monedas si uno sólo vende metal a peso...para qué tener una cuadra de caballos pura sangre...cuando los burros son más baratos de mantener.

Escribir que comprar por 5 y vender por 150 o más es un excelente negocio, no una barbaridad. Pero claro, el señorito ha de intentar desinformar y mentir como culmen a su ego.

Respecto a las ventas, Vd. no sólo puede vender en Barcelona, sino también en el Pernambuco, que a mí me da igual. Vd. ha hecho de este enfrentamiento un "casus belli"...incluso utilizando la falsedad y toda suerte de estrategias empozoñadas para cautivar a los foreros...ya que fuera de este ámbito Vd. no es nada, así de claro. Ojo, y de ello no deduzca automáticamente que aquí es algo, tan sólo un forero que se enzarza en agrias discusiones en las que actúa como perro de presa. Su proceder es cargante...y sólo intenta ganar crédito machacando a los demás. Pero se topó con la horma de su zapato, obviamente.

Pero si en su estrategia sólo cabe comprar krugerrands!!!!!!!!!!!!! Joder, ya nos lo sabemos, así no se avanza. No existe ningún feed-back, ni ningún progreso con ese pensamiento monotemático.

Respecto a que no sé de finanzas...y Vd. qué coño sabrá. Lo que si que no voy es a ir por ahí cargado con 100 krugerrands...comprenderá Vd. la diferencia entre una mula y un caballo cartujano. Comulgará conmigo en que todavía hay clases, ¿no?.

En cuanto a temas de mariconería: YO NO ENTIENDO. Vd. parece que sí, ya que se adentra en el farragoso terreno de calificar la hombría de su prójimo...mire en el tema de las catalogaciones mariconiles le reconozco que su valía es mucho más evidente que la mía...aunque como todo intelectual frustrado...también se puede equivocar.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajaja...lo suyo es de oligofrénico. ¿Observais cómo recula miserablemente el morlaco cuando le toca en suerte la lidia ante un maestro en una Plaza de Primera?. Jajajajajaja...otrora omnipotente minotauro con un forero...y ahora resulta que ha devenido una vaquilla famélica propia de un encierro de una pedanía mesetaria.
> 
> Resulta que era por mono de nicotina...jajajajaja, por lo que el monstrenco queria fumar. Jajajaja, muy bueno.
> 
> ...



Jo,jo,jo,....cuidese querido TioGilito, que le va a dar un patatús 

Parece que ha explotado...y eso que dio su palabra de no leerme e irse del foro (lo cual lo sentimos todos mucho).

Hombre, pues yo no me sulfuraría tanto, si en tan poca estima me tiene... El problema debe de estar en otro sitio. ¿No cree? ¿Por qué se ofende tanto? Recuerde que no ofende quien quiere sino quien puede...Sea usted coherente con lo que escribe. 

Así como aprecio y reconozco su saber numismático, que es al fin y al cabo un hobby como por ejemplo el saber buscar setas (y esto puede ser aún más rentable, si uno sabe donde encontrar trufas...), o el masturbarse (como algún forero indicó antes...), es evidente sus carencias en muchos ámbitos y su falta de preparación para aconsejar en ningún tema financiero. Claro, que a los que se las dan de gurús, les sienta muy mal que se lo digan.

El presumir de plusvalias sin haber vendido ni tener intención de hacerlo es pueril, ridículo y estúpido. Se hecha usted las cuentas del GRAN CAPITÁN constantemente. Si realmente tuviese beneficios importantes sistemáticos, no se jactaría de ellos en público.

Usted a lo que aspira es a gurú platero del foro, y a embaucar a la gente en proyectos financieros de dudoso valor salvo para usted. Se le ve el percal a la legua. ¿Por qué no prueba en forocoches? (que corresponde más al nivel financiero que practica...)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, me permito destacar esto. 



tiogilito888 dijo:


> *TONTÍN, EL NEGOCIO ESTÁ EN PAGAR 5 EUROS Y OBTENER DE DE 150 € A 500 €. Ah, claro...estos negocios no están hechos para tí...hacen falta ciertos conocimientos que los numismáticos no te brindan.*



Eso no es negocio. Es simplemente un engaño burdo. Es aprovecharse del ignorante. Y demuestra muy bien como es usted realmente. 

Si yo puedo obtener 200 jamás pagaría 5. Lo que haría sería pagar por lo menos 150. Esa es la diferencia entre los trileros y los buenos negociantes. Al pagar 150 me aseguro un cliente, y probablemente un amigo, que vendrá a venderme todo lo que tenga y acabaré ganando muchísimo más. Si le compro por 5, gano 195 y pierdo un cliente y tal vez gane un enemigo y mala reputación.

Es, en el fondo, bastante parecido al juego que ha estado jugando con los pakillos. Gracias por iluminarnos tan claramente. 

De numismática sabrá mucho, pero lo que es de vender y de honestidad tiene usted mucho que aprender. Aunque desgraciadamente la honestida no se aprende. O se es honesto o no se es. Y de hombría también le falta mucha visto como trató a la forera lonchafinismo.



(por cierto que cada vez patina más...)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Abr 2009)

*En el aniversario de la IIª República*

Dedicado al fachón de TioGilito...en el aniversario de la IIª República...(esperemos que no le dé otro patatús)


¡Salud y República!​
¡Salud y República!​
¡Salud y República!​


----------



## bubble bubble (14 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto, me permito destacar esto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CHAPEAU por el mensaje que le copio. Es posible que a mi en un tema que no conozca me engañen, pero esa persona no volvera a saber de mi, y le haria toda la mala publicidad que pueda. Es lo malo de este pais, la gente piensa que hacer negocio consiste en engañar y en pegar el pelotazo, y puede que funcione en algunos mercados, el problema es que se ha extendido a todo el sistema economico.


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto, me permito destacar esto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué cansino y aburrido es este Monster con el tema de la honestidad, una vez se le ha visto el "bluff" y se ha despejado de la "pseudointelectualidad" de la que intentaba hacer gala. Ya vuelve a escribir estilo Gloria Fuertes, que es su nivel estándar, pero claro. Ahora quiere ganarse al pueblo de nuevo, recurriendo demagógicamente a ese halo de honradez del que se pretende impregnar.

Un tío que amenaza sucintamente con una pipa para después decir que iba a fumar, no es que sea o no, honrado. Directamente es UN MIERDA. ¿Capisci?. Reculas sin más...como no iba a ser de otra manera.

Te he dicho más de una vez que eres un mentiroso con el tema de los multinick, y aún no lo has afrontado. Insisto que nunca mentí y no te has retractado. Te lo repito por partida doble: eres UN MIERDA. Yo no mentí, tú sí lo hiciste. No mostrarás nunca una prueba ante ello, ya que no existen.

Yo no engaño en mi negocio de comprar piezas numismáticas a "enteradillos vendemonedas" como tú...que no os enterais una mierda del tema, aunque llevais mucho tiempo inmersos en él. Esa es la diferencia entre un chamarilero y un numismático. Yo compro a gente que obtiene beneficio en la venta, no son profesionales...son gente como tú que tan sólo trafica con gramos de oro y plata. Invierto mi dinero y, en ocasiones, la diosa Fortuna me sonrie y obtengo algunas piezas que valen más si se saben colocar a gente que las sabe apreciar -generalmente numismáticos expertos que tienen clientes selectos-. Eso es todo.

Sí, es cierto. Me aprovecho de la ignorancia de tipos como tú, que van por la vida llorando por los rincones con el lema "soy pobre pero honrao"...cuando en realidad suelen ser la "deshonra" del sector por su ignominiosa estulticia y su exigua ambición cognitiva sobre la materia que venden...aunque luego los tiparracos intentan ir de listos, como no podía ser menos.

Respecto a lo de que cada vez patino más...es cierto, para mí el blanco níveo de la pantalla de texto es una pista de hielo en la que me deslizo etéreo y hago una piruetas extraordinarias...pero tampoco tiene mucho mérito arrebatar la escasa nombradía a entes intelectualmente tan incorpóreos como tú...un auténtico fantasma.


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Dedicado al fachón de TioGilito...en el aniversario de la IIª República...(esperemos que no le dé otro patatús)
> 
> 
> ¡Salud y República!​
> ...



Por supuesto: ojalá consigamos pronto la 3ª República Española, de la que yo sería el más férreo defensor.

Quiera Dios que extirpemos pronto el cáncer del parasitismo borbónico y de la perpetuación hereditaria de la Jefatura del Estado.

Viva la 3ª República!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Viva España!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

P.s.- A veces las cosas no son lo que parecen y a los listillos les sale el tiro por la culata.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Qué *cansino* y *aburrido* es este Monster con el tema de la honestidad, una vez se le ha visto el *"bluff"* y se ha despejado de la *"pseudointelectualidad"* de la que intentaba hacer gala. Ya vuelve a escribir estilo Gloria Fuertes, que *es su nivel* estándar, pero claro. Ahora quiere ganarse al pueblo de nuevo, recurriendo *demagógicamente* a ese halo de honradez del que se pretende impregnar.
> 
> Un tío que amenaza sucintamente con una pipa para después decir que iba a fumar, no es que sea o no, honrado. Directamente es *UN MIERDA*. ¿Capisci?. Reculas sin más...como no iba a ser de otra manera.
> 
> ...




Es evidente que ya sólo le quedan las descalificaciones como argumento. 

Realmente se está retratando completamente. Se está quitando la careta. Esto ya merece un calificativo, que no es descalificativo en su caso como ya nos ha demostrado: Es usted un imbécil integral. 

Es imbécil por que no sabe discernir con quien habla. Es imbécil porque confunde honestidad con el tocino (¿o será la velocidad?). Es imbécil porque no sabe distinguir un "pobre honrao" de alguien honrado con muchísimo más capital del que usted jamás llegará a tener (y además con toda la liquidez del mundo...los pillados ya sabemos quienes son...). Es imbécil porque su estrategia inversora se basa en pelotazos y que "la fortuna le sonría"...

Al menos sabemos (ya lo sabíamos por cierto...visto sus comentarios sobre las estampas reales en las monedas...) que es un imbécil antimonárquico, lo cual atenúa muy ligeramente su imbecilidad. Sin embargo su idolatria a Franco muestra su falangismo más ortodoxo. No me extraña que le duela que algunos nos caguemos en sus mierdapakillos.

Nada, camarada, cultive usted su imbecilidad. Ahora ya conocemos su verdadera cara de trilero timador.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Quiera Dios que extirpemos pronto el cáncer del parasitismo borbónico y de la perpetuación hereditaria de la Jefatura del Estado.




Pero...leguleyo...¿No sabe usted que esto es delito? 

Sabrá usted mucho de leyes...pero de decir las cosas sin decirlas ni puta idea ¡Ja,ja,ja!

Aprenda, aprenda, mostrenco...


----------



## Plata (15 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pero...leguleyo...¿No sabe usted que esto *es delito*?
> 
> Sabrá usted mucho de leyes...pero de decir las cosas sin decirlas ni puta idea ¡Ja,ja,ja!
> 
> Aprenda, aprenda, mostrenco...



Pues si es delito, en apoyo a mi admirado Tiogilito que me enchironen a mi también:

*¡Que les den por el culo a los tarados de los Borbones!*


----------



## tiogilito888 (15 Abr 2009)

*Er señó Monste é la qritonita deros banco i a enruinao a Botines.*

Por fín Monster y yo hemos llegado a un "entente cordiale": fantástico, ya que perdíamos mucha energía en la contienda.

Como resultado del armisticio -sin que se haya firmado tratado de paz- se obtiene lo siguiente:

- Tíogilito es UN FACHA -aunque se declare republicano, eso no atenúa su fascismo- y un imbécil integral. Puede ser un prepontente de dimensiones cósmicas, pero atesora una elocuencia y uso del lenguaje -y del saber, en general- infinitamente superior al de Monster. Le pierden las formas, o se le ama, o se le odia con la misma intensidad: es un individuo políticamente incorrectísimo, y fácilmente iracundo. Respecto a las monedas, suele saber de lo que habla.

- Monsterspeculator es UN MIERDA -ya que Tiogilito se lo ha remarcado en repetidas ocasiones y nunca lo ha desmentido-. Lleva pipa...pero tan sólo para fumar. Quizá amenace veladamente a un forero, incluso lo cite para un encuentro...pero tan sólo para fumar. Es un auténtico bluff, ya no intimida a nadie, eso es evidentísimo, a la hora de la verdad, recula.

Intelectualmente, poco versado, aunque intenta ocultar sus fallas cognitivas, entre las que destacan una limitadísima retórica...ya que en estas lides ha apenas ha batallado durante su curso vital. Se cree Flaubert, aunque sus recursos estilísticos se asemejan bastante más a los de la sin par Gloria Fuertes.

Destacan entre sus virtudes la capacidad de abigarrar mentiras y verdades con una demagogia exquisita, aunque el resultado es la más torticera de las mentiras, en muchas ocasiones. Como buen perro de presa, no suelta el mordisco hasta el final (o hasta que es latente que ha perdido la batalla, como cuando pretendía ir de intelectual, con alguna faltas de ortografía garrafales). Es incisivo hasta la médula, y se obsesiona fácilmente con temas baladíes como, por ejemplo, si una moneda es buena o mala.

Es una "starlette" frustrada, que busca los aplausos de la multitud, de la masa. Incluso resulta paradójico que venda oro, como símbolo del capital por antonomasia, cuando su alma es de sindicalista radical y populista.
.....


En lo que no hay acuerdo es en lo siguiente:

Declaraciones de Monster: 

"alguien honrado con muchísimo más capital del que usted jamás llegará a tener (y además con toda la liquidez del mundo...los pillados ya sabemos quienes son...). "

Declaraciones de Tiogilito: Jajajajajajajajajajajaja...y este tarado qué coño sabrá lo que yo tengo, menudo capullo integral.

Para tener toda la liquidez del mundo se debería poseer todas las monedas y billetes del mundo, idiota. Y dudo que una persona que debe viajar al extranjero para afrontar la compra de 100 krugerrands y llevarlas consigo sea tan extraordinariamente rico...cuando en el fondo es un "pasaorero" que carga unos euritos por moneda.

Y hay cosas que ya son de perogrullo...tan sólo que se posea un krugerrand ya no se tiene toda la liquidez del mundo, ya que eso NO ES DINERO LIQUIDO en este país. Realmente, cómo se pueden aguantar semejante nivel de idiocia.

No voy a entablar batalla de patrimonios...ya que no me interesa. Pero os aseguro que cuando yo viajo al extranjero por negocios, voy a ganar dinero. Mientras que otros lo hacen para llenar la despensa del mes (y me parece muy legítimo, lo que ocurre es que son unos bocazas).
....


Y cómo epílogo del armisticio el forero Tiogilito propone que se incluya la siguiente canción popular al estilo literario de Gloria Fuertes que tanto encandila a Monster:

Tengo, tengo, tengo.
Tú no tienes nada.

Tengo tres ovejas
en una cabaña. Una me da leche,
otra me da lana,

y otra me mantiene
toda la semana.

....

Jajajajajajajajaja...es que no puedo dejar de reír..."Venga, señolito Monste, darme argo, que no tengo pa viví, i tengo tós mis xurumbele muerto de ambre i usté tié tó la liquidé i tór dinero der mundo. *Usté é la qritonita deros bancos **i er señó Botínes etá peó que yo, pue uté laurrinao i sa quedao con tó su dinero*, por piedá que le juro qué resaré pa que lo negosio le bayan entoabía mejó i pondré un sirio en la englesia er dia de San Monste en su onor".

Joder, Monster, lo tuyo es el circo. Jajajajajajajajajajajaja.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Por fín Monster y yo hemos llegado a un "entente cordiale": fantástico, ya que perdíamos mucha energía en la contienda.
> 
> Como resultado del armisticio -sin que se haya firmado tratado de paz- se obtiene lo siguiente:
> 
> ...




Queda demostrado que no tiene tampoco ninguna cualidad cómica. Joder, joder,...que penoso es este hombre. No hay por donde cogerlo. Da pena. No me extraña que su mundo cultural se reduzca a las moneditas.

Debemos admitir que evidentemente platapillao no era su multinick.

Yo tampoco voy a hablar de mi patrimonio, pero como ha sido usted que ha sacado el tema simplemente le indico que anda muy muy equivocado. Lo siento. Ajo y agua.

Sobre la liquidez ya sabemos quien tiene para meterse en negocios y quien no ¿verdad? Por cierto, que nadie ha dicho que el oro sea líquido. Mi liquidez está en otros activos que no le importan.

Finalmente, evidentemente, no voy a entrar en las estupideces de nivel parvulario que me dedica. Es evidente que le hace falta madurar bastante y saber comportarse.

*En lo que si voy a insistir es que ha quedado patente para todos que es usted deshonesto y su forma de hacer "negocios", como nos ha explicado, es dar pelotazos y engañar a la gente.
*


----------



## Plata (15 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En lo que si voy a insistir es que *ha quedado patente para todos* ...



Hable por usted ...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> Hable por usted ...



Perdón...quería decir "Ha quedado patente para los que tienen algo de entendederas".


----------



## Akita (15 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> 2.- Si me habla de *honestidad*, será de la que Vd. *adolece*.



Su actitud me parece bejatoria y de migrante.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Abr 2009)

Akita dijo:


> ... de migrante.



:

Dios...la hemos liado parda... 

Aquí Akita azuzando para que el espectáculo sea más sangrante...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Abr 2009)

A ver, los de Barna, id a echar (¿o "hechar"?) un vistazo que no le haya (¿o aya?) dado un soponcio al TioGilito...

Ya me tiene preocupado...lleva varias horas sin dar señales de vida...

Debe estar celebrando su superioridad intelectual gracias a la hache...o tal vez esté en Estocolmo recibiendo el Nóbel de literatura...(¡y nosotros con estos pelos!)


----------



## tiogilito888 (15 Abr 2009)

Akita dijo:


> Su actitud me parece bejatoria y de migrante.



Por favor, antes de vomitar lo primero que le pase por la mente, considere que estamos en sociedad y deben seguirse unas pautas para la comunicación efectiva, y no pretendo que Vd. sea el culmen de la elocuencia, pero por lo menor esforzarse para hacer inteligible su mensaje.

Puede pensarse que este tema es baladí, pero no lo es en absoluto. Lenguaje y pensamiento son el anverso y reverso de la misma moneda, luego es imposible que Vd. pueda nunca llegar a un pensamiento complejo cuando intenta abstraerse de los componentes que integran el lenguaje.

Vd. es un analfabeto, cosa que lamento y no haré escarnio de ello: antes al contrario, ojalá pronto pueda Vd. suplir sus carencias cognitivo-lingüísticas y con el mayor éxito posible.

La infraformación en el conocimiento del lenguaje crea individuos ostensiblemente manipulables en los que la semilla de la demagogia y la manipulación germina y arraiga de forma muy penetrante.

Sinceramente, no me extraña que se posicione con Monsterspeculator, ya que Vd. es el arquetipo ideal de sus acólitos. Su mensaje se dirige primariamente hacia las mentes fácilmente maleables, como es su caso. 

Debo decirle que me alegra inmensamente que no milite en la cohorte de seguidores que expresan su simpatía hacia mi persona, ya que Vd. y yo somos muy distintos, y permaneceremos muy distantes.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Por favor, antes de vomitar lo primero que le pase por la mente, considere que estamos en sociedad y deben seguirse unas pautas para la comunicación efectiva, y no pretendo que Vd. sea el culmen de la elocuencia, pero por lo menor esforzarse para hacer inteligible su mensaje.
> 
> Puede pensarse que este tema es baladí, pero no lo es en absoluto. Lenguaje y pensamiento son el anverso y reverso de la misma moneda, luego es imposible que Vd. pueda nunca llegar a un pensamiento complejo cuando intenta abstraerse de los componentes que integran el lenguaje.
> 
> ...




:... Hacia tiempo que no veía un OWNED de tal tamaño...me estoy frotando los ojos...este merece un puesto de honor en el hilo oficial de owneds:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/86953-hilo-referencial-de-owneds.html


Me temo, TioGilito, que no vamos a poder proponerle para el Nobel de Literatura...y eso que ya estábamos escribiendo la propuesta entre unos cuantos foreros impresionados por su dominio de las haches...(somos la cohorte de la que habla sin duda...otros no conocemos aparte de segundaresidencia y sus mil multinicks (esa debe ser la cohorte) que ya le ha propuesto para el Nobel infructuosamente...(dicen que su carta estaba llena de faltas...)).

Por otra parte me quedo tanquilo que no le haya dado un patatús como me temía...Me hubiese carcomido la conciencia para el resto de mi vida. Como penitencia y en su memoria ya empezaba a hacer planes para cargarme de Paquillos (que inevitablemente se devaluarían estrepitosamente a causa de la venta de su herencia...)


----------



## Akita (17 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Por favor, antes de vomitar lo primero que le pase por la mente, considere que estamos en sociedad y deben seguirse unas pautas para la comunicación efectiva, y no pretendo que Vd. sea el culmen de la elocuencia, pero por lo menor esforzarse para hacer inteligible su mensaje.
> 
> Puede pensarse que este tema es baladí, pero no lo es en absoluto. Lenguaje y pensamiento son el anverso y reverso de la misma moneda, luego es imposible que Vd. pueda nunca llegar a un pensamiento complejo cuando intenta abstraerse de los componentes que integran el lenguaje.
> 
> ...



Patada al Diccionario - Adolecer vs. carecer

Hun saludo y vuen foro.


----------



## Plata (17 Abr 2009)

*Busco CAUDILLOS por menos de 5 euros la unidad (o sea, bajo spot)*

Vamos a darle un poco en to los morros del Monster, que mucho bla bla bla pero que no me dice donde coño está el kiosko de la plaza mayor en el que puedo comprar por menos de 4,5 euros unos cientos de Caudillos para aumentar mi modesta inversión platera.

Lo más barato que ahora hay en internet es esto:

9 caudillos (puja en ebay con precio de salida 5 euros)

20 caudillos (puja en ebay con precio de salida 5 euros)

Otros 20 Caudillos (puja en ebay con precio de salida 5 euros)

para pujadores espabilados (este lote de 11 monedas sale, para regocijo de Monse por 1 euro cada una) Me juego un caudillo a que el precio final no baja de cinco tampoco.


Para los que quieran pillar rápido, he visto un lote en venta directa en todocolección:

60 monedas 350 euros


Y también para nostálgicos una cartera de Franco con los cinco caudillos de plata

Anda monster... para que luego digas que no te pongo fácil el enlace... pinchar y ya está.

Corresponde un poco, no seas rácano, y dinos dónde está ese superventas de 4,5 euros de la plaza mayor.


----------



## Germain (17 Abr 2009)

Bueno, polémicas a parte, yo también he estado tanteando el mercado de pakillos en el ebay y he conseguido vender con beneficios de 1-2 euros por moneda, aunque eran monedas sueltas y lotes pequeños.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> Vamos a darle un poco en to los morros del Monster, que mucho bla bla bla pero que no me dice donde coño está el kiosko de la plaza mayor en el que puedo comprar por menos de 4,5 euros unos cientos de Caudillos para aumentar mi modesta inversión platera.
> 
> Lo más barato que ahora hay en internet es esto:
> 
> ...




Yo no tengo inconveniente en decir quien los venden a 4,50 y no soy el único que lo sabe (segundaresidencia siempre el úlimo en todo). Ya se lo he dicho a algún forero que me lo ha preguntado. Por eso mismo, si quiere, que lo diga él. 

Por cierto, hoy los 50 pesos en Finarte a 875 euros...¡Vaya chollo!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Abr 2009)

Cosas con las que contar antes de vender en Ebay:

--> Hay que contar con los gastos de Ebay.

--> Hay que contar con los gastos de cobro si te pagan por Paypal.

--> Hay que contar con el tiempo que se tiene que dedicar para poner el anuncio, fotografiar el producto, hacer el envío por correo,...Para un matao como segundaresidencia que no tiene nada más de provecho que hacer pues esto tal vez no importe.

--> Hacienda no tardará en crujir a los que venden en Ebay. Comprad pakillos a 4 euros y vendedlos a 5 en ebay y hacienda os crujirá 5 euros de ganancias (a menos que los hayáis comprado con factura...ejem...ejem...). Después del sablazo fiscal ya me diréis donde está la ganancia...


Así que si os pensáis que en caso de MadMax con un gobierno feudal sediento de impuestos, vais a poder vender los pakillos en ebay con algún beneficio...andáis muy equivocados...

Lo mejor es tener los contactos "underground" para comprar y vender sin traza...y mejor que no sea mierdaplata.


----------



## Germain (17 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Cosas con las que contar antes de vender en Ebay:
> 
> --> Hay que contar con los gastos de Ebay.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, aunque para vender pequeñas cantidades va muy bien.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Abr 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, aunque para vender pequeñas cantidades va muy bien.



Si. Para vender pequeñas cantidades no hay grandes pegas si el margen es amplio. 

Pero para deshacerse de unos ahorros acumulados durante años en periodo de MadMax lo veo chunguísimo. Entre otras cosas porque los envíos y seguros pueden dispararse de manera que no sea rentable vender en ebay.


----------



## Germain (17 Abr 2009)

Hombre, en un Madmax no creo que haya envío como no sea por diligencia.


----------



## Plata (17 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Cosas con las que contar antes de vender en Ebay:
> 
> --> Hacienda no tardará en crujir a los que venden en Ebay. Comprad pakillos a 4 euros y vendedlos a 5 en ebay y hacienda os crujirá 5 euros de ganancias (a menos que los hayáis comprado con factura...ejem...ejem...). Después del sablazo fiscal ya me diréis donde está la ganancia...
> 
> Así que si os pensáis que en caso de MadMax con un gobierno feudal sediento de impuestos, vais a poder vender los pakillos en ebay con algún beneficio...andáis muy equivocados...



Joder chaval que *desinformador* eres. Menos mal que por aquí hay más coeficiente intelectual del que supones.

¡Vamos a ver alma cándida! Estás opinando sobre hoy o sobre el día que llegue el Madmax... porque hacer referencias al madmax y al ebay en el mismo espacio temporal como que no.

Si hay Madmax lo último que pensaré respecto a mis caudillos es en venderlos. Me servirán para comprar pan / petróleo / una recortada etc etc etc.. 

El tema del ebay y la venta de los Caudillos de plata es una referencia para decirles a los que tratas de asustar: "No me jodas moreno, que si compras al precio que dice el monster (a 4,5), lo vendes mañana mismo a 5 en el ebay". 

Fíjate que te apostillo además: Si compras una onza a 700, al instante te darán 350 en cualquier joyería o empresa legal de compro-oro. O te vas a Bruselas y te darán 670 si no está rayada la moneda.

Y añado: en caso de Madmax, se usará un sistema de medidas y monetario lo más simple posible, o sea 1 onza de oro = 10 onzas de plata = 20 caudillos de plata. (Eso espero claro)

Aunque, claro, también podría ser 1 onza de oro = 100 onzas de plata *¿¡Kílosá!?*


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> Fíjate que te apostillo además: Si compras una onza a 700, al instante te darán 350 en cualquier joyería o empresa legal de compro-oro. O te vas a Bruselas y te darán 670 si no está rayada la moneda.



la has clavado¡¡¡, lo que la gente no sabe es que como compren monedas de oro con el minimo rayon,para venderlas ,te van a dar como minimo 100 euros menos de lo que te costo,si el precio del oro es le mismo, la gente se cree que se va a forrar con tener oro, y tiene que tenerlo solo como seguro


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Abr 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> Plata dijo:
> 
> 
> > Fíjate que te apostillo además: Si compras una onza a 700, al instante te darán 350 en cualquier joyería o empresa legal de compro-oro. O te vas a Bruselas y te darán 670 si no está rayada la moneda.
> ...



De matemáticas andas flojillo, chaval...700-670=100 ????

¿Sabes hacer algo bien?


----------



## zipote_ca (18 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> De matemáticas andas flojillo, chaval...700-670=100 ????
> 
> ¿Sabes hacer algo bien?



¿Dar pol culo?


----------



## HawkeyePierce (18 Abr 2009)

*...ejem... a riesgo de meterme en un entierro donde no me llaman...*

No es mi intención entrar en polémicas, ni en quien escribe mejor, ni en quien vende más barato o más caro, o quien es más fiable, ni en los ejércitos de la Guerra Civil Española, o si la abuela fuma o qué :

Mi única intención con este post es intentar llegar a un consenso (si eso fuera posible, o al menos, en un intercambio sobre opiniones contrapuestas) en relación a los *pilares auténticos e irrebatibles de la inversión en metales preciosos (si existen), *tema en el que estoy interesado.

Primera propuesta : (genérica) ¿plata mejor que oro? Obsérvese que lo hago entre interrogantes, pero coincido aquí con Tiogilito en que las monedas de plata permitirían hacer más transacciones en un escenario madmaxista. ¿ambas, para no sufrir los vaivenes de la cotización de un sólo metal? ¿son otros metales preciosos de fácil adquisición y venta al por menor?

Segunda propuesta : (tanto en plata como en oro) ¿mejor monedas o mejor lingotes? Se entiende que, por aquello de la liquidez, nos referimos a lingotes pequeños, o lo más pequeños que puedas conseguir.

Tercera propuesta : (para monedas, tanto de plata como de oro) ¿ley lo más alta posible?, para no sufrir los cambios de precio por "valor numismático" de la pieza. La estrategia sería como apostarlo todo a la evolución del metal y no a la del modelo de moneda empleada... y en este aspecto le doy la razón a Monster, que prefiere las 0.999 a las 0.800, si he entendido bien...

Cuarta propuesta (sólo para monedas de plata) : ¿mejor monedas pequeñas que grandes?, porque no parece muy útil en un escenario madmaxista invertir en monedas de "kilo platero", que a ver cómo las cambias...

Quinta propuesta : (si monedas) ¿monedas extranjeras o españolas? porque podría decirse que si usamos monedas locales serían más facilmente sometidas a transacción en el escenario que propongo, y serían rechazadas "a priori" las monedas con osos panda o el águila americana...

Sexta propuesta : si no se da el mad-max y decides desinvertir en metales preciosos, ¿qué hacer con lo que tienes? ¿es mejor fundirlo -no gastarlo, sino fundirlo en la acepción clásica del término-? ¿ir todos los días a la Plaza Mayor -o similares sitios- para ir pillando compradores? ¿revenderlas al BdE si fuera el caso con las monedas de 12 €? ¿hacerte pulseras y pasarte al "pagafantismo platero u orero"?

Todo esto desde la más absoluta ignorancia de este mercado, y sólo para sintetizar las dudas que puedan (podamos) tener algunos foreros, y sin querer meterme en entierros donde no he sido llamado. Todas las opiniones (y mejor aún, si están adecuadamente fundamentadas) serán bien recibidas...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Abr 2009)

HawkeyePierce dijo:


> No es mi intención entrar en polémicas, ni en quien escribe mejor, ni en quien vende más barato o más caro, o quien es más fiable, ni en los ejércitos de la Guerra Civil Española, o si la abuela fuma o qué :
> 
> Mi única intención con este post es intentar llegar a un consenso (si eso fuera posible, o al menos, en un intercambio sobre opiniones contrapuestas) en relación a los *pilares auténticos e irrebatibles de la inversión en metales preciosos (si existen), *tema en el que estoy interesado.



Tienes la mayor parte de respuestas y argumentos en los hilos. El problema es que hay mucho "ruido" ambiente y demasiados multinicks dando opiniones interesadas no argumentadas.

Creo que lo importante es dar argumentos y que cada cual construya sus propias opiniones con los argumentos a favor y en contra.




> Primera propuesta : (genérica) ¿plata mejor que oro? Obsérvese que lo hago entre interrogantes, pero coincido aquí con Tiogilito en que las monedas de plata permitirían hacer más transacciones en un escenario madmaxista. ¿ambas, para no sufrir los vaivenes de la cotización de un sólo metal? ¿son otros metales preciosos de fácil adquisición y venta al por menor?



"¿Plata mejor que oro?" No creo que haya que plantear la cuestión en la elección de uno u otro. Los dos son necesarios (y si es posible paladio y platino) en cualquier portfolio de metales preciosos. Lo único que hay que saber es la diferencia entre diferentes metales: La plata, paladio, platino, rodio están sujetos a la marcha de la economía debido a sus aplicaciones industriales. El oro sólo a la política monetaria. Este último es menos volátil. Por ello, si se es más conservador conviene sobreponderar oro.

También es necesario considerar el overspot que se paga en cada metal en el momento de comprar y el underspot en el momento de vender. En la plata, paladio, platino son mucho más importantes actualmente que en el oro.

Otro elemento de consideración es el papel clave que juega el oro en política monetaria, y el hecho que los más pudientes acumulan oro.



> Segunda propuesta : (tanto en plata como en oro) ¿mejor monedas o mejor lingotes? Se entiende que, por aquello de la liquidez, nos referimos a lingotes pequeños, o lo más pequeños que puedas conseguir.



Las monedas son en general más fáciles de vender aunque también en general se compran con más overspot. Está claro que no hay que comprar jamás lingotes con un overspot similar o superior al de las monedas (como se pueden encontrar en algunas tiendas).



> Tercera propuesta : (para monedas, tanto de plata como de oro) ¿ley lo más alta posible?, para no sufrir los cambios de precio por "valor numismático" de la pieza. La estrategia sería como apostarlo todo a la evolución del metal y no a la del modelo de moneda empleada... y en este aspecto le doy la razón a Monster, que prefiere las 0.999 a las 0.800, si he entendido bien...



No me ha entendido usted bien. La ley clave es la ley 900 a partir de la cual se considera metal de categoría bullion por el mercado financiero. Por esa razón evito cualquier moneda de ley inferior a 900, aunque como en todo se ha de ser flexible y si el precio es bueno pues a por ello. Entre leyes 900 y 999, para monedas casi prefiero las leyes no puras por la menor delicadeza de las monedas. Pero el oro y la la plata pura son siempre más bonitos...



> Cuarta propuesta (sólo para monedas de plata) : ¿mejor monedas pequeñas que grandes?, porque no parece muy útil en un escenario madmaxista invertir en monedas de "kilo platero", que a ver cómo las cambias...



De nuevo conviene tener de todas las tallas. La proporción la debe decidir cada cual según sus temores (fundados o infundados). Lo de los escenarios madmaxistas en que las monedas grandes serían más difíciles de vender que las pequeñas, simplemente no me lo creo. Habrá siempre todo tipo de niveles adquisitivos y se podrán cambiar cualquier moneda de oro o plata por la moneda en curso vendiendo al comprador adecuado.



> Quinta propuesta : (si monedas) ¿monedas extranjeras o españolas? porque podría decirse que si usamos monedas locales serían más facilmente sometidas a transacción en el escenario que propongo, y serían rechazadas "a priori" las monedas con osos panda o el águila americana...



Ya hemos hablado profusamente de este tema. Personalmente creo que es evidente que jamás (en un futuro cercano de 50 años) se utilizarán monedas de oro o plata para transacciones habituales. Habrá que venderlas contra la moneda en curso. Las monedas más apreciadas (más caras respecto al spot) serán las más conocidas a nivel global (como lo son ahora). (por supuesto siempre nos estamos refiriendo a monedas sin valor numismático. En todo caso el valor numismático, como el del arte, es un valor en depreciación importante en un escenario madmaxista).



> Sexta propuesta : si no se da el mad-max y decides desinvertir en metales preciosos, ¿qué hacer con lo que tienes? ¿es mejor fundirlo -no gastarlo, sino fundirlo en la acepción clásica del término-? ¿ir todos los días a la Plaza Mayor -o similares sitios- para ir pillando compradores? ¿revenderlas al BdE si fuera el caso con las monedas de 12 €? ¿hacerte pulseras y pasarte al "pagafantismo platero u orero"?



Siempre será posible venderlo a mejor o peor precio. Lo de venderlo en la plaza es algo erróneo. Los vendedores de la plaza no obtienen un beneficio por la venta de metal. Lo obtienen por el tiempo que pasan vendiendo moneda a moneda. Lo obtienen por su trabajo. Igualmente en ebay el beneficio viene de todo el tiempo que se tiene que utilizar para venderlo. 

Pero vamos a desvelar el secreto bien guardado de cual es la mejor opción... 

La mejor opción es poder revendérlo underground a buen precio (lo cual excluye a las tiendas) a quien te lo ha vendido. Si se lo compras a alguien con una cartera de clientes en constante evolución, no sólo te podrá vender, también te comprará para vendérselo a otros cuando haga falta. 



> Todo esto desde la más absoluta ignorancia de este mercado, y sólo para sintetizar las dudas que puedan (podamos) tener algunos foreros, y sin querer meterme en entierros donde no he sido llamado. Todas las opiniones (y mejor aún, si están adecuadamente fundamentadas) serán bien recibidas...


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Tienes la mayor parte de respuestas y argumentos en los hilos. El problema es que hay mucho "ruido" ambiente y demasiados multinicks dando opiniones interesadas no argumentadas.
> 
> Creo que lo importante es dar argumentos y que cada cual construya sus propias opiniones con los argumentos a favor y en contra.
> 
> ...



ves monster como cuando quieres eres sensato??? 
vas aprendiendo poco a poco.un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Abr 2009)

Hoy en la plaza, los pakillos de nuevo a 4,50, todos los que quisieses a ese precio. Además esta vez en dos puestos...

¿Donde está la maricona de TioGilito que los compraba más caros? Quien los quiera a 5 euros que los pida.


----------



## segundaresidencia (19 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Hoy en la plaza, los pakillos de nuevo a 4,50, todos los que quisieses a ese precio. Además esta vez en dos puestos...
> 
> ¿Donde está la maricona de TioGilito que los compraba más caros? Quien los quiera a 5 euros que los pida.



hoy no he ido, pero garantizo que el menda los va a dejar secos esta semana, ahora mismo mi stock de esas monedas es cero patatero (en serio)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Abr 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> hoy no he ido, pero garantizo que el menda los va a dejar secos esta semana, ahora mismo mi stock de esas monedas es cero patatero (en serio)



Pero, mariconaza, ¿No habíamos quedado a las 12 bajo la estatua? Además me haces madrugar en domingo, HdP.

Si es cierto que te has deshecho de los pakillos felicidades. Espero que des las explicaciones debidas a todos los que has convencido/timado para que los comprasen. Creía que habías prometido no deshacerte de ellos hasta que pudieses venderlos a 10 euros.... Esperamos ansiosos la nueva tangada de nuevas monedas...¿Serán duros? ¿o pesetas de plata?

Yo sólo he comprado 2 en un puesto porque me pedía 5 y le he regateado a 4,50 y ha aceptado. Tranquilo que hay millones de esas monedas...


----------



## Pilladoenbragas (19 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Hoy en la plaza, los pakillos de nuevo a 4,50, todos los que quisieses a ese precio. Además esta vez en dos puestos...



Hace ocho meses era novato en el foro y usaba otro nic que no voy a decir porque no quiero ser identificado ni dar pistas de mis datos. Soy un jodido currante mileurista y me cuesta un huevo ahorrar unos euros. Me convencí del tema de los metales pero como soy de una provincia pequeña no tuve ocasión de patearme tiendas o mercadillos. Me malinformaron en este foro (también por MP) y me precipité. Asi que compre más de 200 monedas de Franco a 6,5 a un forero y también, lo que me jode mucho más, a 6,20 de media en varios grandes paquetes más por Internet, creyendo equivocadamente que eso era un chollo. Tengo por lo tanto un monton de estas monedas compradas muy caras. Me identifico totalmente con Platapillao pero el asunto no es nada gracioso.

No me jode que algún forero me engañara para venderme a precios caros. Así han vendido los putos fenicios toda la vida, supervalorando su mercancia. Lo que me repatea y no perdonaré en la vida es que me desinformaran y gracias a esa desinformación he tirado a la basura varios cientos o miles de euros, que no me sobraban, regalándoselos a otros vendedores ajenos a este foro. Los foros están para compartir y quien quiera hacer negocios ha de ser veraz y alguien experto en una moneda no puede decirte que el precio de algo es de 7 si no es cierto.

Como no me quedan más pelotas que tragarme lo que tengo porque lo he comprado caro, voy a hacer algo que se hace con acciones: promediar a la baja. Tengo una boda el próximo sábado en madrid, haré noche y el domingo me pasaré por esa plaza numismática que comentas. No tengo ganas de que me la metan doblada de nuevo y quiero ir directamente a comprar a esos dos proveedores que hay de 4,5 a ver si consigo buenos contactos.

Quiero comprar bastantes porque mi objetivo es conseguir a la larga que la media de las que compre con las que ya tengo me baje al final de los 5 euros que valen en ebay. Me gustaría que me dijeras las zonas en las que se ponen esos dos vendedores. Solamente he estado una vez allí comprando bromas en unas navidades y hay muchos puestos para ir preguntando en todos. Si no lo quieres hacer públicamente me gustaría que me enviaras un MP.

No quiero ninguna polémica, especialmente con quien me "timó" en este foro asi que evitaré contestar ningún mensaje crítico. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Abr 2009)

Pilladoenbragas dijo:


> Hace ocho meses era novato en el foro y usaba otro nic que no voy a decir porque no quiero ser identificado ni dar pistas de mis datos. Soy un jodido currante mileurista y me cuesta un huevo ahorrar unos euros. Me convencí del tema de los metales pero como soy de una provincia pequeña no tuve ocasión de patearme tiendas o mercadillos. Me malinformaron en este foro (también por MP) y me precipité. Asi que compre más de 200 monedas de Franco a 6,5 a un forero y también, lo que me jode mucho más, a 6,20 de media en varios grandes paquetes más por Internet, creyendo equivocadamente que eso era un chollo. Tengo por lo tanto un monton de estas monedas compradas muy caras. Me identifico totalmente con Platapillao pero el asunto no es nada gracioso.
> 
> No me jode que algún forero me engañara para venderme a precios caros. Así han vendido los putos fenicios toda la vida, supervalorando su mercancia. Lo que me repatea y no perdonaré en la vida es que me desinformaran y gracias a esa desinformación he tirado a la basura varios cientos o miles de euros, que no me sobraban, regalándoselos a otros vendedores ajenos a este foro. Los foros están para compartir y quien quiera hacer negocios ha de ser veraz y alguien experto en una moneda no puede decirte que el precio de algo es de 7 si no es cierto.
> 
> ...




Estimado "pilladoenbragas",

Pudieses ser un trol pero te tomo muy en serio y te creo. Siento mucho lo que cuentas y no tiene ninguna gracia. Precisamente es por esa razón que me parece escandaloso que haya foreros malinformando y lo denuncio, además supuestamente foreros que son "expertos" de esas monedas. Deberías dar el nombre del forero que te vendió las monedas a 6,50 (un auténtico robo) para que todos lo sepan (aunque los que leemos asiduamente ya lo sabemos).

Tu idea de "mediar a la baja" no es lo más adecuado. Cuando uno se equivoca, tiene que asumir la perdida. Te aconsejaría que diversificases en otras monedas. Los pakillos pueden ser muy difíciles de revender.

Sin embargo si insistes en seguir comprando no tengo inconveniente en ayudarte. Te envio un mp. 

Saludos.


----------



## -H- (19 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Tu idea de "mediar a la baja" no es lo más adecuado. Cuando uno se equivoca, tiene que asumir la perdida. Te aconsejaría que diversificases en otras monedas. Los pakillos pueden ser muy difíciles de revender.
> 
> Sin embargo si insistes en seguir comprando no tengo inconveniente en ayudarte. Te envio un mp.
> 
> Saludos.



Eso se llama piramidar a la baja y por algo se llama piramidar, es una estrategia muy peligrosa, a la que solo has de recurrir cuando estas seguro de que lo que compras lo vale a lo value investing, es decir que comprar una acción a 6,5 porque estimas que su valor objetivo es diez y cae el valor a 5 y sigues estimando valor objetivo 10, puedes comprar más porque esta más barata, pero tienes que tener tus cálculo precio/valor muy bien hechos y estar seguro de lo que compras, 
Si piensas que la inversión en paquillo es una estafa, lo que tienes que hacer es venderlos y olvidarte, no comprar más, pues una vez que tengas ese precio objetivo rebajado a cinco ¿como los vas a vender? ¿por ebay? que sepas que en lotes grandes como el que pareces tener el precio baja considerablemente, aquí te pueden pagar en lotes grandes 3 o 3,5 euros
Si no te gusta la inversión asume perdidas y a otra cosa, aquí en Asturias no quieren no oir hablar de los paquillos porque todos los peces gordos del mercado tienen ahora mismo lotes que les cuesta darle salida


----------



## -H- (19 Abr 2009)

Por supuesto la corrección no se la hice a Monster que seguro que sabe lo que es piramidar a la baja y sus peligros sino al platapillao


----------



## tiogilito888 (19 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Hoy en la plaza, los pakillos de nuevo a 4,50, todos los que quisieses a ese precio. Además esta vez en dos puestos...
> 
> ¿Donde está la maricona de TioGilito que los compraba más caros? Quien los quiera a 5 euros que los pida.



Jajajajajajajaja...Monster tiene gilitodependencia, no puede pasar dos días sin recibir nuevas de él. Bueno, pues vamos a reconfortarle, desterrando el tedio de su anodina e insustancial existencia.

Lo primero es alegar que llamarme "maricona" a mí es como llamarme "comunista", una gilipollez que no llega a la categoría de insulto y que cataloga a quien vomita tal idiotez.

Lo segundo, es decir que sigo comprando las monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco. A precio de spot, valen en este momento 4,45 euros (15,2 g Ag x 0,2928 €/g Ag.) ...luego si has comprado tan sólo 2 piezas y me vendes, probablemente perderías algunos céntimos de euro.

Yo puedo pagarte por encima del spot, si me vendes a partir de 1000 piezas...ya que me ahorras mucho trabajo. Y si te ganas la vida en la transacción mucho mejor para tí. Ésa es la esencia del comercio: que el intercambio de bienes y mercancías genere beneficios a ambas partes.

Por supuesto si actúas como RECADERO has de ganarte algo la vida, como cuando vendes los krugerrands, y me parece muy legítimo.

Otrora te autoproclamaste la kriptonita de los bancos -o qritonita, que no recuerdo la correcta ortografía-...y todos los foreros comprendimos que era un objetivo quimérico para un ente de tan limitada capacidad. 

Pero acudir a la Plaza Mayor y proveer al foro de monedas ganándote unos euritos, sin duda lo puedes hacer de forma muy acertada, y se te reconocerán los méritos, incluso quizás al final quizá se te otorgue el reconocimiento que tanto anhelabas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Abr 2009)

-H- dijo:


> que sepas que en lotes grandes como el que pareces tener el precio baja considerablemente, aquí te pueden pagar en lotes grandes 3 o 3,5 euros



En efecto. Siguen las leyes universales de los mercados. En lotes grandes se pagan menos, evidentemente. Contrariamente a lo que algunos en el foro quieren hacer creer.

Por informar, hoy en la plaza Mayor te los compraban por 3,20.



> Si no te gusta la inversión asume perdidas y a otra cosa, aquí en Asturias no quieren no oir hablar de los paquillos porque todos los peces gordos del mercado tienen ahora mismo lotes que les cuesta darle salida



Cuenta, cuenta,...¿Cómo está el mercado por allí? ¿A cuanto se pagan?

Creo que puede ser muy útil a muchos que aquí pongamos en común información de los diferentes mercados regionales. El problema no es la información. El problema es la información parcial y distorsionada. Y esa sólo puede existir si la información es escasa.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> (...)



¡Jo,jo,jo! Ya le he dado la noche al pobre TioGilito.

Venga, "ehperto", ilumínenos y cuéntenos como anda el mercado por Barna.

No tenga miedo en decírnoslo. Otros confirmaran. Ya hace tiempo alguien comento que en una numismática de Barna tenían miles y se conseguían por 5 euros. Y yo me pregunto...Cuando el spot estuvo por encima ¿Por qué no se lanzó a comprarlas?


No sé a quien cree que engaña...


----------



## tiogilito888 (19 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¡Jo,jo,jo! Ya le he dado la noche al pobre TioGilito.
> 
> Venga, "ehperto", ilumínenos y cuéntenos como anda el mercado por Barna.
> 
> ...



¿¿¿¿¿¿El Monster "baneao"??????. Jajajajajajajajaja...a mí no me han dado la noche, si acaso se la habrán dado a Vd. 

Supongo que cuando uno se embadurna de fanfarronería y se autoproclama la "qritonita" de la banca...entonces el "Gran Capital" reacciona con sus largos tentáculos, jajajajajaja.

Bueno, probablemente ese baneo sea merecidísimo, y juro que yo no tengo nada que ver con él.

Respecto a la información que me solicita siento no poder brindársela...ya que Vd. compra monedas de 100 pesetas con fines crematísticos -Vd. mismo ha reconocido haber comprado hoy mismo dos de ellas, pese a que se pasó semanas calificándolas como "mierdaplata"-. Luego yo no deseo fomentar que me haga competencia...si quiere información curréselo un poco más con sus medios.

Tan sólo le puedo decir que si tan sólo tiene 2 monedas compradas a 4,50 euros, que yo le puedo pagar por pieza a 4,45 euros hasta mil piezas. Si consigue más...le podré pagar unos céntimos sobre el spot por pieza.

Por favor, comunique también mi oferta a los hermanos Platapillaos, que son uña y carne con Vd.


----------



## monstereloaded (19 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿¿El Monster "baneao"??????. Jajajajajajajajaja...a mí no me han dado la noche, si acaso se la habrán dado a Vd.



¿Decía?



> Supongo que cuando uno se embadurna de fanfarronería y se autoproclama la "qritonita" de la banca...entonces el "Gran Capital" reacciona con sus largos tentáculos, jajajajajaja.



Sin duda



> Bueno, probablemente ese baneo sea merecidísimo, y juro que yo no tengo nada que ver con él.





No puedo hablar por Monster, pero parece que ha "ahumado" a un forero...espero que no seas el siguiente...

En todo caso..."Excusa non petitia, acusattio manifesta"



> Respecto a la información que me solicita siento no poder brindársela...ya que Vd. compra monedas de 100 pesetas con fines crematísticos -Vd. mismo ha reconocido haber comprado hoy mismo dos de ellas, pese a que se pasó semanas calificándolas como "mierdaplata"-. Luego yo no deseo fomentar que me haga competencia...si quiere información curréselo un poco más con sus medios.



Hombre, aquí la mayoría entendemos el foro como lugar para compratir informacíón. ¿Cómo lo entiende usted? Este hilo está para aportar información de mercado, no para ensuciarlo con sus fabulaciones.

Y de competencia no hable. ¿A cuanto vende los pakillos? La última noticia era 6,20. Creo que todo el mundo en España le hace una gran competencia...

Y los dos pakillos que Monster ha comprado es porque le ha parecido mal no comprar nada después de exprimir al vendedor hasta 4,50. Aunque a usted, claro está, no le debe ninguna explicación.


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (20 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿¿El Monster "baneao"??????. Jajajajajajajajaja...
> ...
> Por favor, comunique también mi oferta a los hermanos Platapillaos, que son uña y carne con Vd.



Je je je je ...

Seguro que se le ha olvidado apagar/encender el router antes de cambiar de usuario y el sistema de detección de multiplicidad de nicks lo ha mandado a la porra. Le mandan a la guardería el hilo de multinicks y lo banean directamente a él.

Esto si que es un Owned en toda la regla.


----------



## monstereloaded (20 Abr 2009)

Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> Je je je je ...
> 
> Seguro que se le ha olvidado apagar/encender el router antes de cambiar de usuario y el sistema de detección de multiplicidad de nicks lo ha mandado a la porra. Le mandan a la guardería el hilo de multinicks y lo banean directamente a él.
> 
> Esto si que es un Owned en toda la regla.




No. Monster no usa de multinicks como tú.

La razón parece ser "Insultar a un forero".

¿Llamar "maricona" a TioGilito califica para ello? Parece más bien un adjetivo calificativo adecuado para alguien que presume de hombría e insulta a foreras como a lonchafinismo....


----------



## silverdaemon (20 Abr 2009)

*Mensaje para pilladoenbragas*

Hola pilladoenbragasç
Me interesa parte de tu stock de pakillos. Tienes un MP con mi oferta, te ofrezco compra o bien podemos hacer parte compra parte cambio por filarmonicas o incluso monedas de 12 euro del BdE (4 pakillos por moneda, en este caso)
A la espera de tu respuesta.


----------



## silber (20 Abr 2009)

silverdaemon dijo:


> Hola pilladoenbragasç
> Me interesa parte de tu stock de pakillos. Tienes un MP con mi oferta, te ofrezco compra o bien podemos hacer parte compra parte cambio por filarmonicas o incluso monedas de 12 euro del BdE (4 pakillos por moneda, en este caso)
> A la espera de tu respuesta.



Vamos, que pagas 3€ por cada pakillo. Que generoso, si a él se los vendió un forero a 6€. Sólo pierde un 50% de su inversión.

A 3,5 € se los compro yo mismamente. A mas de eso no, que los consigo en la calle sin envios ni gaitas a menos de 4 €.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿¿El Monster "baneao"??????. Jajajajajajajajaja...a mí no me han dado la noche, si acaso se la habrán dado a Vd.



Je, je ,je, je,...

Hola  

¡Bon dia!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Abr 2009)

silber dijo:


> A mas de eso no, que los consigo en la calle sin envios ni gaitas a menos de 4 €.



Sin decir específicamente donde ¿Podrías decir la ciudad?

Ya sabes que TioGilito, que no sabe donde encontrarlos baratos (supuestamente claro...vaya "ehperto"...), te los compra a más que eso...


----------



## Germain (20 Abr 2009)

Pilladoenbragas, puedes donar tus pakillos a nuestra asociación, nosotros nos encargaremos de buscarles un hogar digno en el que los quieran. Coñas fuera, intenta venderlos por tu cuenta, poco a poco en ebay y webs de ese estilo, no se los vendas a los buitres del foro. Importante que lo hagas en pequeños lotes para no alterar el mercado. Creo que perderás lo mínimo posible.


P.D.:Bienvenido a casa Mr. Monster!


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (20 Abr 2009)

Pilladoenbragas dijo:


> ... Asi que compre más de 200 monedas de Franco a 6,5 a un forero... No quiero ninguna polémica, especialmente con *quien me "timó" en este foro*



Hola Pilladoenbragas.

Cuida el lenguaje, porque te puedes meter en un lío bien gordo. Una cosa es llamar maricón o hdp o amenazar a un nick, que no es una persona titular de derechos y otra bien distinta es acusar de timador a una persona física con la que YA has tenido contacto personal, aunque te dirijas a ella a través de su nick y es identificable por otros miembros del foro. Si estás molesto o te sientes engañado denuncia al canto, si quieres consejos te podremos ayudar si te dejas.

El mercado es el mercado y las cosas suben y bajan de precio. Que algo compraras a 6,5 no quiere decir que te "timaran" como dices. Tal vez en ese momento era el mejor precio que te podían ofrecer. 

Yo compré en septiembre 1000 acciones del banco de Santander que me costaron 12 euros cada una. Las vendí hace un par de meses para comprarme unos Krugerand porque creía que venía el fin del mundo. Me dieron sólamente 4,7 euros por cada una. ¿He de reclamar a Botín por mal gestor?. Me aguanto y en paz. Mal negocio hice porque vendí mis acciones en el peor momento para comprar 6 krugerands cuando más caro valía el oro.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ... Deberías dar el nombre del forero que te vendió las monedas a 6,50 (un auténtico robo) para que todos lo sepan



Da el nombre pero átate bien los machos después de haberle llamado timador, porque no creo que haya muchos que han comprado exáctamente 200 pakillos a 6,5 euros y sean de provincias sin numismáticas (Según el infobel versión 2003, eres de Cáceres / Jaén / Avila o Lugo)



-H- dijo:


> Eso se llama piramidar a la baja y por algo se llama piramidar, es una estrategia muy peligrosa, a la que solo has de recurrir cuando estas seguro de que lo que compras lo vale...
> Si no te gusta la inversión asume perdidas y a otra cosa, aquí en Asturias no quieren no oir hablar de los paquillos porque todos los peces gordos del mercado tienen ahora mismo lotes que les cuesta darle salida



A mi me parece una buena estrategia porque las alternativas son, o aguantar que llegue el gran crash que por aquí se pregona, o encontrar algún comprador despistado fuera de estos foros y colocárselas al precio que tu las has comprado, o vender a los que por aquí compran:



tiogilito888 dijo:


> Lo segundo, es decir que sigo comprando las monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco. A precio de spot, valen en este momento *4,45* euros (15,2 g Ag x 0,2928 €/g Ag.) ... Yo puedo pagarte por *encima del spo*t, si me vendes *a partir de 1000 piezas*...ya que me ahorras mucho trabajo.



(Monster: ya ves que si que hay cosas que cuestan más si compras muchas cantidades como monedas, edificios de oficinas, naves para almacenes)



silverdaemon dijo:


> monedas de 12 euro del BdE (4 pakillos por moneda, en este caso)



O sea, le proponen venderlas a 3...



silber dijo:


> Vamos, que pagas 3€ por cada pakillo. Que generoso, si a él se los vendió un forero a 6€. Sólo pierde un 50% de su inversión.
> 
> A 3,5 € se los compro yo mismamente. A mas de eso no, que los consigo en la calle sin envios ni gaitas a menos de 4 €.



O sea le proponen venderlas a 3,5 porque en la calle se encuentran a menos de 4, pero no te van a decir donde aunque tu lo que quieras en comprar a esos precios. ¡Manda huevos!

Los pasaplateros hacen eso: No te doy más de 3,5 porque a ese precio tengo todas las que quiero.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sin decir específicamente donde ¿Podrías decir la ciudad?



Que lo haga público hombre, que si no se van a aprovechar los pasaplateros solamente :

Tranquilo: No te dirá donde, o te mandará a un kiosko de la plaza mayor donde pudes comprar 2 monedas a 4,5.

La idea de que los pakillos se pueden comprar a menos de 5 euros es una pura *LEYENDA URBANA*. De hecho, el último lote de ebay se vendió por 6 euros la unidad. Si alguien tiene una dirección que suministre cantidades que lo diga aquí publicamente, igual que se habla de las tiendas de plata de alemania / bélgica / USA. ¿No os dáis cuenta de que estamos hablando de otros niveles?

Está claro que en las tiendas que te venden a 5 ganan dinero. Los han comprado a menos, pero eso es como todo. Como las patatas.

Repito: si alguien sabe de algún sitio donde comprar pakillos a menos de 5 euros la unidad que lo diga y no se ande con gaitas: " me han dicho" "he oído" "me parece qué".

Por cierto la única tienda donde te venden pakillos a 5 es en la que ya se dijo por aquí: Bolsafilatélica de la calle de Toledo ¿Alguien ha comprado algún pequeño lote allí? mas que nada para saber si le han bajado algo.




Germain dijo:


> ...intenta venderlos por tu cuenta, poco a poco en ebay y webs de ese estilo, no se los vendas a los buitres del foro. Importante que lo hagas en pequeños lotes para no alterar el mercado. Creo que perderás lo mínimo posible.



Una buena idea...



tiogilito888 dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿¿El Monster "baneao"??????.



Ojo con el Monster que se autobaneó / desbaneó para despistar porque no quiere aparecer como administrador (que sí que lo es, como el presi y otros varios)



monstereloaded dijo:


> No. Monster no usa de multinicks como tú.
> La razón parece ser "Insultar a un forero".



Claro, claro y platapillao / platapillau son también el SecondHome he he he he ...

_*Nota final:

Si cuatro plateros se ponen de acuerdo, suben el mercado de los pakillos a 10 ó 15 en cuatro mañanas. Pero me parece que nadie de los de aquí estuvo en el Hotel Mindanao. Creo que tengo la foto por algún sitio.*_


----------



## segundaresidencia (20 Abr 2009)

si esas monedas tienen casi media onza a precio de spot, en plata llevan ahora mismo 4,6 euros de plata cada una, con esas monedas vendiendolas en el extranjero o cambiandolas por otras con mas valor aqui se pueden hacer muy muy buenos negocios, por ejemplo tu da en mexico dos monedas de franco de plata, SEGURO que te la cambian por una libertad o en el peor de los casos tendrias que pagar algo de cash por el trueque ,o que el ratio de cambio sea algo mas desfavorable y que pierdas en el canje un 10% del peso de plata que tu entregues, contando con que se tengas contactos de fiar claro,aun asi y comprando a precios de aqui esas monedas(tampoco los precios que aqui dicen,son algo mas altos) y pagando el iva al retorno(sino la agencia tributaria te cortaria los huevos ;-)), ganas dinero.
con una moneda la cantidad es insignificante,pero con cantidades de 3000 a 5000 monedas es muy buen negocio.
el problema es que segun aqui en el foro esas monedas te las regalan con cada cuatro yogures danone que compres,pero la realidad es que para "recolectar" 5000 monedas tardas bastante,porque como muy bien decian por ahi, no hay muchas, eso de "capazos" a "montañas" y demas, es una soberana mentira, se han fundido por camiones para sacar la plata, las tiendas cuando ha subido la plata, las mandaban afinar,para ellos sacar lingotes,en otros mensajes se decian de 25000 50000 monedas eran las que habrian disponibles, yo estoy totalmente de acuerdo en esa afirmacion, con esto no quiero decir que haya que comprar esas monedas a 6,5 euros ahora mismo, pero a precio de spot o un poco mas,sin duda,y si las encuentras a menos, de cabeza a por ellas, parece mentira que en este foro tratemos de dar informacion de como y donde comprar barato y estas monedas que son sin duda la forma mas barata de comprar plata que tenemos las tiremos por tierra, esto me recuerda a cuando decian hace muchos años que el aceite de oliva era malo para el corazon, al igual que el pescado azul, que no se podia comer si tenias problemas coronarios, y era simplemente porque creiamos que lo de afuera era mejor.
si de verdad se vendiesen a 3 euros como se a llegado a afirmar aqui, las gente que las tiene las llevaria a fundiciones a que se las afinasen para tener lingotes de plata pura por muy poco dinero, o las propias fundiciones las comprarian para fundirlas y sacar plata pura para revender sacandose un muy buen beneficio,joder esta a 9.5 euros la onza y por 6 euros tu las comprarias en esas monedas.
Aqui se hablo de un forero que intento "pisarme" una compra de monedas de esas, pues el sujeto en cuestion fue por toda la plaza mayor "con un megafono" pidiendo 1000 monedas, la verdad no es que se rieran , se descojonaron de el ,dio hasta pena, con esto lo que quiero decir es que habra gente que tenga 50 otros que tengan 200, o 300 en el mejor de los casos, pero de ahi a que te puedas ir con un pegaso troner y llenar el remolque con esas monedas va un abismo, eso no es cierto.
yo que ahora me he quedado sin ninguna moneda de esa, empiezo a comprar otra vez esta semana, ojala fuese de facir comprar en cantidades grandes como por aqui se dice
un saludo


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (20 Abr 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> ... yo que ahora me he quedado sin ninguna moneda de esa, empiezo a comprar otra vez esta semana, ojala fuese de facir comprar en cantidades grandes como por aqui se dice
> un saludo



Pregunta por lotes grandes en Bolsanumismatica (C/ Toledo 14) que en la ventana las anuncian a 5. Dinos a cuanto te las ponen. 

Lo digo porque igual podíamos formar un grupo cooperativo dentro de la asociación que preside Germain y comprar en plan Cooperativa de Compra y Akumulación Pakilla (CCAP) sin necesidad de pagar a intermediarios. No se, se me ha ocurrido así a botetonto : : :


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (20 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Abro este hilo para el seguimiento del precio de las monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco que tanta controversia causan....
> 
> Me he pasado esta mañana por la plaza Mayor. *Sin regatear* me las han ofrecido a 4,50. Claro que en otros puestos las tenían a 5 y a 5,50.





monstereloaded dijo:


> Y los dos pakillos que Monster ha comprado es porque le ha parecido mal no comprar nada después de *exprimir al vendedor* hasta 4,50.



O esto es una patada en todos los morros en toda la regla, o es que el mercado de los Pakillos vaparriba a toda leche. Ha pasado solamente una semana y ya hay dificultades...)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Abr 2009)

Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> Hola Pilladoenbragas.
> 
> Cuida el lenguaje, porque te puedes meter en un lío bien gordo. Una cosa es llamar maricón o hdp o amenazar a un nick, que no es una persona titular de derechos y otra bien distinta es acusar de timador a una persona física con la que YA has tenido contacto personal, aunque te dirijas a ella a través de su nick y es identificable por otros miembros del foro. Si estás molesto o te sientes engañado denuncia al canto, si quieres consejos te podremos ayudar si te dejas.
> 
> El mercado es el mercado y las cosas suben y bajan de precio. Que algo compraras a 6,5 no quiere decir que te "timaran" como dices. Tal vez en ese momento era el mejor precio que te podían ofrecer.



No es cierto. Siempre se han podido comprar sin problemas a 5 y menos de 5 euros. Ya sabemos que segundaresidencia vendió monedas timando a la gente en el precio. Los precios de TioGilito de 6,20 eran más razonables pero también abusivos. No veo porque no se van a poder dar nombres de los timadores que actuan en el foro. Eso es lo que les gustaría a los timadores: Seguir jugando y engañando sin que se les descubra.



> Yo compré en septiembre 1000 acciones del banco de Santander que me costaron 12 euros cada una. Las vendí hace un par de meses para comprarme unos Krugerand porque creía que venía el fin del mundo. Me dieron sólamente 4,7 euros por cada una. ¿He de reclamar a Botín por mal gestor?. Me aguanto y en paz. Mal negocio hice porque vendí mis acciones en el peor momento para comprar 6 krugerands cuando más caro valía el oro.



El simil es incorrecto. Tanto cuando tú vendiste como compraste las acciones del Santander se vendían y compraban en todos sitios al mismo precio. Quienes en este foro han vendido pakillos a más de 6 euros sabían perfectamente que en la calle se encontraban por menos de 5.



> Da el nombre *pero átate bien los machos* después de haberle llamado timador, porque no creo que haya muchos que han comprado exáctamente 200 pakillos a 6,5 euros y sean de provincias sin numismáticas (Según el infobel versión 2003, eres de Cáceres / Jaén / Avila o Lugo)



Esto es una amenaza y es inaceptable. Los que amenazáis tendréis que tener cuidado. A mi ya empezó amenazándome segundaresidencia y le salio el tiro por la culata. Cuidado que no todos tienen la misma paciencia.



> A mi me parece una buena estrategia porque las alternativas son, o aguantar que llegue el gran crash que por aquí se pregona, *o encontrar algún comprador despistado fuera de estos foros* y colocárselas al precio que tu las has comprado, o vender a los que por aquí compran:



¿Qué pasa? ¿Os hemos desvelado la jugada y se os acabó el trile?




> (Monster: ya ves que si que hay cosas que cuestan más si compras muchas cantidades como monedas, edificios de oficinas, naves para almacenes)



Es falso. Comprar un edificio no es comprar muchas oficinas. Tampoco es que TioGilito sea ninguna lumbrera en materia financiera.



> Tranquilo: No te dirá donde, o te mandará a un kiosko de la plaza mayor donde pudes comprar 2 monedas a 4,5.



En uno de los tenderetes no sé cuantas tenía, pero en el otro tenía cientos.



> La idea de que los pakillos se pueden comprar a menos de 5 euros es una pura *LEYENDA URBANA*.



Tanto otros foreros como yo mismo atestiguamos que se pueden comprar a 4,50. Creo que fue Bud Spencer el que también se pasó por la plaza Mayor.



> De hecho, el último lote de ebay se vendió por 6 euros la unidad.



Ebay no es ninguna referencia respecto a precios. El precio de puja en ebay corresponde al precio del último desinformado.



> Si alguien tiene una dirección que suministre cantidades que lo diga aquí publicamente, igual que se habla de las tiendas de plata de alemania / bélgica / USA. ¿No os dáis cuenta de que estamos hablando de otros niveles?



Yo le doy los datos a aquellos foreros conocidos que sé que quieren comprar para ellos. Pero no los pondré en el foro porque algunos estáis deseando hacer subir los precios artificialmente y los sitios que venden barato no son fáciles de encontrar. 



> Está claro que en las tiendas que te venden a 5 ganan dinero. Los han comprado a menos, pero eso es como todo. Como las patatas.
> 
> Repito: si alguien sabe de algún sitio donde comprar pakillos a menos de 5 euros la unidad que lo diga y no se ande con gaitas: " me han dicho" "he oído" "me parece qué".



Ya sabes lo que dijo Herodes...



> Por cierto la única tienda donde te venden pakillos a 5 es en la que ya se dijo por aquí: Bolsafilatélica de la calle de Toledo ¿Alguien ha comprado algún pequeño lote allí? mas que nada para saber si le han bajado algo.



En el escaparate pone que los vende a 6, pero me imagino que si compras un lote grande te los deja más baratos (leyes universales del mercado...)




> Ojo con el Monster que se autobaneó / desbaneó para despistar porque no quiere aparecer como administrador (que sí que lo es, como el presi y otros varios)



:



> Claro, claro y platapillao / platapillau son también el SecondHome he he he he ...



Serán PepitoFeliz...



> _*Nota final:
> 
> Si cuatro plateros se ponen de acuerdo, suben el mercado de los pakillos a 10 ó 15 en cuatro mañanas. Pero me parece que nadie de los de aquí estuvo en el Hotel Mindanao. Creo que tengo la foto por algún sitio.*_



Seguro que se puede subir el precio así...el problema es que alguien compre 

La única manera de conseguirlo es desinformar. Este tipo de trile es muy viejo...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Abr 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> si esas monedas tienen casi media onza a precio de spot, en plata llevan ahora mismo 4,6 euros de plata cada una, con esas monedas vendiendolas en el extranjero o cambiandolas por otras con mas valor aqui se pueden hacer muy muy buenos negocios, por ejemplo tu da en mexico dos monedas de franco de plata, SEGURO que te la cambian por una libertad o en el peor de los casos tendrias que pagar algo de cash por el trueque ,o que el ratio de cambio sea algo mas desfavorable y que pierdas en el canje un 10% del peso de plata que tu entregues, contando con que se tengas contactos de fiar claro,aun asi y comprando a precios de aqui esas monedas(tampoco los precios que aqui dicen,son algo mas altos) y pagando el iva al retorno(sino la agencia tributaria te cortaria los huevos ;-)), ganas dinero.
> con una moneda la cantidad es insignificante,pero con cantidades de 3000 a 5000 monedas es muy buen negocio.
> el problema es que segun aqui en el foro esas monedas te las regalan con cada cuatro yogures danone que compres,pero la realidad es que para "recolectar" 5000 monedas tardas bastante,porque como muy bien decian por ahi, no hay muchas, eso de "capazos" a "montañas" y demas, es una soberana mentira, se han fundido por camiones para sacar la plata, las tiendas cuando ha subido la plata, las mandaban afinar,para ellos sacar lingotes,en otros mensajes se decian de 25000 50000 monedas eran las que habrian disponibles, yo estoy totalmente de acuerdo en esa afirmacion, con esto no quiero decir que haya que comprar esas monedas a 6,5 euros ahora mismo, pero a precio de spot o un poco mas,sin duda,y si las encuentras a menos, de cabeza a por ellas, parece mentira que en este foro tratemos de dar informacion de como y donde comprar barato y estas monedas que son sin duda la forma mas barata de comprar plata que tenemos las tiremos por tierra, esto me recuerda a cuando decian hace muchos años que el aceite de oliva era malo para el corazon, al igual que el pescado azul, que no se podia comer si tenias problemas coronarios, y era simplemente porque creiamos que lo de afuera era mejor.
> si de verdad se vendiesen a 3 euros como se a llegado a afirmar aqui, las gente que las tiene las llevaria a fundiciones a que se las afinasen para tener lingotes de plata pura por muy poco dinero, o las propias fundiciones las comprarian para fundirlas y sacar plata pura para revender sacandose un muy buen beneficio,joder esta a 9.5 euros la onza y por 6 euros tu las comprarias en esas monedas.
> ...



El que fue con un megáfono por toda la plaza intentando encontrar quien me ofreció el lote de 2000 monedas fuiste tú. Al final, por lo que vi, te las colaron y desde entonces estás escocido y no sabes donde colocarlas. Ya sabemos de quien se descojonan en la plaza. Por cierto, que tu amigo el del tenderete lo veo cada día más cariacontecido... 

Dejar de hacerte pajas mentales y montarte historias fantásticas. El pringado timado eres tú, pero eso no te da derecho a intentar engañar a otros foreros.

Y lo que los mejicanos te cambian dos pakillos por una libertad... ni en tus sueños más húmedos. ¿Cómo te puedes imaginar tantas tonterías?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Abr 2009)

Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> O esto es una patada en todos los morros en toda la regla, o es que el mercado de los Pakillos vaparriba a toda leche. Ha pasado solamente una semana y ya hay dificultades...)



En tus sueños...

Tú no entiendes nada. En uno conseguí el precio regateando y en el otro no. No estás obligado a pagar lo que te pidan. Al primero aún le tengo que regatear. Si voy el domingo que viene lo intento a ver si las saco a 4,20...


----------



## segundaresidencia (20 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El que fue con un megáfono por toda la plaza intentando encontrar quien me ofreció el lote de 2000 monedas fuiste tú. Al final, por lo que vi, te las colaron y desde entonces estás escocido y no sabes donde colocarlas. Ya sabemos de quien se descojonan en la plaza. Por cierto, que tu amigo el del tenderete lo veo cada día más cariacontecido...
> Dejar de hacerte pajas mentales y montarte historias fantásticas. El pringado timado eres tú, pero eso no te da derecho a intentar engañar a otros foreros.
> Y lo que los mejicanos te cambian dos pakillos por una libertad... ni en tus sueños más húmedos. ¿Cómo te puedes imaginar tantas tonterías?



hola monster, como bien sabes, es dificil encontrar monedas de esas en cantidad,he puesto libertades por decir alguna otra moneda,no era esa por la que las he cambiado ;-)) el ratio no es 2:1 ,tampoco te lo voy a decir todo je je je
la verdad siento profundamente si te has dado por aludido cuando he puesto que un forero con muy mala intencion, me pidio "rogandome" por mp donde iba a comprar, yo se lo dije y luego cuando fui me entere de toda la pelicula que se monto el forero en cuestion para quitarme la compra, la verdad trato de ser discreto y no dar ningun nombre.
tranquilo tampoco voy a decir que por mp me dijeron (no dire quien)que no dijese precios ni sitios de compra,porque este foro lo leia mucha gente 

Se nota que no has salido de munters o paris en la vida yo lo siento ,si hubieses sido otro tipo de persona ,fijate ahora te podria comentar el negocio que tengo con estas monedas,que es mas lucrativo que estar exponiendo tu cara bonita a cualquiera que no conoces y no sabes si por una monedita te daran tu dinero o sera un cualquiera ,a mi no me da envidia de lo que tu haces, ni mucho menos,es mas yo lo veo muy arriesgado quedar con alguien que no conoces para darle una moneda de oro,tiene su merito lo reconozco y te alabo por ello.
saludos monster
si alguien sabe donde comprar esas monedas por 4 o menos por favor que me lo diga por mp (para que no me quiten la compra;-))


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (20 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Esto es una amenaza y es inaceptable...



No pretendía amenazar a nadie y lo siento si el pillaoenbragas lo ha interpretado así. Solamente le daba mi opinión y que haga con ella lo que le parezca. 



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ... Yo le doy los datos a aquellos foreros conocidos que sé que quieren comprar para ellos. Pero no los pondré en el foro porque algunos estáis deseando hacer subir los precios artificialmente y los sitios que venden barato no son fáciles de encontrar.



Respecto a que se puede comprar a precios baratos pero que es difícil encontrar dónde, eso es lo que hace precisamente que se vendan a 5 o 6. La escasez. O sea, es puro mercado.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> [Platapillao / Platapillau]... Serán PepitoFeliz...



Yo a los administradores de los foros como usted, les tengo muchííííísimo respeto y me creo todo lo que me dicen.   

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vzwc8t3DDeI&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=es&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vzwc8t3DDeI&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=es&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Abr 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> hola monster, como bien sabes, es dificil encontrar monedas de esas en cantidad,he puesto libertades por decir alguna otra moneda,no era esa por la que las he cambiado ;-)) el ratio no es 2:1 ,tampoco te lo voy a decir todo je je je
> si te has dado por aludido cuando he puesto que un forero con muy mala intencion, me pidio rogandome por mp donde iba a comprar, yo se lo dije y luego cuando fui me entere de toda la pelicula que se monto el forero en cuestion para quitarme la compra, la verdad trato de ser discreto y no dar ningun nombre.
> tranquilo tampoco voy a decir que por mp me dijeron (no dire quien)que no dijese precios ni sitios de compra,porque este foro lo leia mucha gente
> 
> ...



Déjate de pajas mentales y céntrate en el tema del hilo que la gente está hasta la polla de ti y de tus fantasiosos negocios con los pakillos. Nadie te los ha cambiado 2:1 por ninguna moneda bullion internacional de una onza, y mucho menos eagles como te gustaría. De eso estamos todos seguros. Lo que me temo es que algún dia te den una paliza los que has timado. Yo de ti no dormiría tranquilo, ni cacarearía tanto los excelentes negocios que haces con los pakillos,... sobre todo sabiendo que hay gente en el foro que tiene tus datos.

Lo que si que escribiste, es que te repateaban todos esos sitios de venta por internet que se estaban forrando porque te daba rabia y te querías dedicar a ello. Patético...


----------



## Disolvente (20 Abr 2009)

Espectacular Pimpinela !!!! Que manera de reir al leer el hilo... 

Muchas gracias a Monsterspeculator y Tiogilito, no se quien tiene razón pero no me importaría invitarles a un café para verlo en vivo.. 

Un saludo!!


----------



## tiogilito888 (20 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Déjate de pajas mentales y céntrate en el tema del hilo que la gente está hasta la polla de ti y de tus fantasiosos negocios con los pakillos. Nadie te los ha cambiado 2:1 por ninguna moneda bullion internacional de una onza, y mucho menos eagles como te gustaría. De eso estamos todos seguros. Lo que me temo es que algún dia te den una paliza los que has timado. Yo de ti no dormiría tranquilo, ni cacarearía tanto los excelentes negocios que haces con los pakillos,... sobre todo sabiendo que hay gente en el foro que tiene tus datos.
> 
> Lo que si que escribiste, es que te repateaban todos esos sitios de venta por internet que se estaban forrando porque te daba rabia y te querías dedicar a ello. Patético...



CAMBIO 2 PAQUILLOS x 1 ONZA TROY 0.999

Oferta válida para todos los foreros:

Los paquillos han de ser del año 1970, o del 1967 trucados a 1969 si el golpe del troquel está bien realizado. Es indistinto lo que me ofrezcais, hago 2x1.

Si la moneda es auténtica de 1969, os puedo pagar mucho mejor (hasta más de 25 onzas), pero debería poder ver la pieza.

Respecto a otras variedades también las pago bien...pero no os puedo citar cuáles son, quien crea que lo sabe que las ofrezca por MP...ya que hay algún carroñero por el foro a la caza de información.

En estos cambios no los hago por necesidad, sino para callar la boca a algún vendemonedas del foro que no tiene tanta idea como cree y pretende dar a entender a los demás, sin tener apenas idea de numismática.

Como consejo: Es mejor que os quedeis los paquillos que os he descrito antes de hacerme un trueque de 2 paquillos por una onza (filarmónica o maple)...pero a quien quiera le hago dicho cambio. No hay problema. Yo le aviso de que pierde con la transacción, pero si prefiere seguir la estela de algún gurú desencaminado del foro mejor para él. Sarna con gusto no pica.


----------



## Germain (20 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> CAMBIO 2 PAQUILLOS x 1 ONZA TROY 0.999



Joder, eso sí que es un órdago a lo grande. Por cierto, una dudilla, ya que está usted por aquí. Los 69 trucados, ¿el cambio de fecha lo realizaba la misma casa de la moneda o es posterior?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> CAMBIO 2 PAQUILLOS x 1 ONZA TROY 0.999
> 
> Oferta válida para todos los foreros:
> 
> ...



Yo también cambio incunable por eagle de plata. Papel por plata ¿Qué más queréis? 



tiogilito888 dijo:


> En estos cambios no los hago por necesidad, sino para callar la boca a algún vendemonedas del foro que no tiene tanta idea como cree y pretende dar a entender a los demás, sin tener apenas idea de numismática.



¿Hablá usted por mi? No creo pues nunca he pretendido tener ninguna idea de numismática, ni ganas. No es en ese mundo de trileros donde meteré mi dinero. Nadie inteligente lo haría. Por eso recomiendo a todo el mundo que quiera invertir en metales que lo haga en metal y nada en numismática. 

¿Por qué quiere usted callar bocas? ¿No le gusta que le den repasos? Es usted libre de hablar y decir cosas inteligentes...si puede. No se preocupe. Ya le corregiremos todo lo que haga falta en sus limitaciones en el campo financiero...

¿El cambio 2x1 no vale para los pakillos del montón que han estado vendiendo? Habrá hecho usted descuento por vender pakillos de segunda clase ¿no?


----------



## tiogilito888 (21 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Yo también cambio incunable por eagle de plata. Papel por plata ¿Qué más queréis?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena, nunca quiso aprender de numismática, aunque se dedica a "colocar" sus monedas de oro. Bueno, aquí se distingue a los muleros (recaderos, revendedores por encargo, "pasaoreros", etc.) de los profesionales. Vd. sólo vende oro, puesto que de lo demás ignora...así pues los foreros deberían poner en cuarentena cualquier comentario al respecto.

La numismática no es precisamente un mundo de trileros, sino todo lo contrario, aunque puede haber gente deshonesta como en todos los campos. Decir que nadie inteligente invierte en monedas ya dice mucho de su necedad y su estulticia. 

Generalmente quien sabe de numismática además suele tener amplios conocimientos de historia, simbología y arte. Las auténticas buena colecciones suelen valer mucho dinero, y las poseen personas que han triunfado cuando menos a nivel económico.

Yo no afirmo que la numismática sea la mejor inversión, aunque en ocasiones lo puede ser muy buena. Pero yo no soy un talibán ideológico a nivel de finanzas...que cada uno haga con su dinero lo que le salga de las gónadas. Quien disfrute con las monedas mejor para él...como aquel que disfrute con la adquisición de pintura; con la diferencia que las monedas suelen tener valores algo más estables que otras inversiones tangibles que proporcionan placer de coleccionista.

No me extraña que no considere inteligente la inversión en numismática...ya que Vd. es lego en la materia. Si Vd. fuera impotente -ni lo afirmo, ni lo desmiento-, aconsejaría a todo el mundo que no follara...eso está claro, se les cala enseguida a los radicales.

Por el contrario, yo lo que digo es que los foreros lean, aprendan, contrasten opiniones y lo más importante: QUE SE DIVIERTAN!!!!!!. Y a partir de aquí, ellos encontrarán la senda más adecuada para emplear su dinero: el que quiera que compre sólo metal...y si lo desea puede ir un poco más lejos.

Yo no pretendo condicionar voluntades, sino expresar enfoques para que cada uno pueda decidir, al fomentar que los foreros forjen un criterio propio. Particularmente considero que es mucho más interesante saber de la historia y monedas que atesorar krugerrands en una caja fuerte. Pero ello no quiere decir que no se haya de tener moneda bullion; todo lo contrario, se pueden conjugar ambas actuaciones.

Con los enfoques unidireccionales uno acaba siendo un ser muy limitado, ante eso os recomiendo que tengais la mente abierta y aprendais sobre lo que más os interese, ya que así enriquecereis vuestro bagaje cultural. 

Mirad, no es necesario que tengais moneda de colección. Pero sí podeis aprender, aunque no la compreis. Tener una peseta de plata de la 2ª República Española puede valer de 10 a 15 euros. Tener una onza de oro de ocho escudos de España, puede valer desde 600 euros. Los duros de plata se pueden comprar desde 9 a 12 euros, los más económicos. Eso no son grandes dispendios, si uno lo piensa con frialdad. De hecho, estas monedas son muy baratas...y se puede conservar una parte de la historia de España.

Comprad lo que os dé la realísima gana...pero no lo que os diga alguien que no tiene ni idea, que no tiene la sensibilidad ni el conocimiento para coleccionar ni adentrarse en este mundo. O si lo deseais, no compreis nada: pero lo importante es que sea una decisión que provenga del discernimiento que surge de vuestra conciencia, y no de la sectaria información sesgada que os pueda proporcionar un chamarilero, un traficante de gramos de oro y plata o un burdo mercader de los metales.

Respecto a las tonterías que emite Monster...pues el peor que el conejito de las pilas Duracell. No para. Habla de "pakillos" de segunda clase...y eso sin tener ni idea. Aún no ha averiguado cuáles son los "paquillos" que valen más.

Habla de repasos en el mundo financiero. Y propuso la tontería de emitir derivados cuyo subyacente fueran las monedas de 12 euros de la FNMT. Sinceramente, nunca oí gilipollez de tal calado en el mundo de los metales y las monedas. Si conoceis a alguien que entienda de finanzas, le explicais el tema, pero no digais que es idea vuestra, ya que podeis hacer el más espantoso de los ridículos. 

Es que Monster se hace muy pesado...cuando va de Goethe -y todos calamos en su momento sus exiguos recursos- o cuando va de Warren Buffet -y para ganarse la vida ejerce de vendemonedas-. En el fondo que quiera ser una "starlette" me parece muy bien, es legítimo...pero que se de cuenta de una vez que sólo las estrellas brillan por sí mismas. Es que se hace insufrible...


----------



## tiogilito888 (21 Abr 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Joder, eso sí que es un órdago a lo grande. Por cierto, una dudilla, ya que está usted por aquí. Los 69 trucados, ¿el cambio de fecha lo realizaba la misma casa de la moneda o es posterior?



Evidentemente se trucaban a posteriori -habitualmente por orfebres, joyeros y plateros, casi nunca por numismáticos, aunque los primeros estaban auspiciados por los últimos- utilizando monedas de 1967. 

Hay auténticos trabajos de experto...y otros son auténticas chapuzas. Pero la moneda tiene su demanda ya que sirve para cubrir los huecos de muchas colecciones que no pueden acceder a las monedas originales de 1969 por su precio.


----------



## carloszorro (21 Abr 2009)

¿una moneda trucada en el año puede considerarse dinero falso?


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (21 Abr 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> ¿una moneda trucada en el año puede considerarse dinero falso?



No.

Si con darle un golpe a una moneda en la estrellita para que la fecha en vez de verse como un 7 parezca un 9, convirtiera una moneda de curso legal en una moneda falsa no valida, todos los anarquistas convertiríamos los billetes de euros en no válidos con un simple boli o arrancándoles una esquinita.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Abr 2009)

Estimado TioGilito,

Lo suyo parece que es un caso de celos agravado. ¡Qué fijación! No quiero entrar al trapo pues, comprensiblemente, cansa a muchos foreros. Sin embargo las precisiones que le voy a hacer pueden salvar a muchos foreros de tomar malas decisiones de inversión, por lo que le voy a responder.



tiogilito888 dijo:


> Enhorabuena, nunca quiso aprender de numismática, aunque se dedica a "colocar" sus monedas de oro. Bueno, aquí se distingue a los muleros (recaderos, revendedores por encargo, "pasaoreros", etc.) de los profesionales. Vd. sólo vende oro, puesto que de lo demás ignora...así pues los foreros deberían poner en cuarentena cualquier comentario al respecto.



Jamás me he negado a aprender nada. No me dedico a "colocar" monedas. Ayudo a foreros a comprar monedas a buen precio. En efecto sólo vendo metal, oro, plata, platino,...y evito cualquier tipo de "valor numismático" que sólo existe en la cabeza de los coleccionistas y numismático. En caso de crisis monetaria grave eso es lo primero que desaparecerá.

La primera regla que debe seguir cualquier inversionista es la de sólo invertir en algo que entiende plenamente. Lo de fiarse de supuestos "expertos" ya vemos lo que trae, tanto en el ámbito financiero como numismático...



> La numismática no es precisamente un mundo de trileros, sino todo lo contrario, aunque puede haber gente deshonesta como en todos los campos. Decir que nadie inteligente invierte en monedas ya dice mucho de su necedad y su estulticia.



No tengo la menor duda que la mayoría de numismáticos son gente honesta. Sin embargo no incluyo aquellos como usted que esperan comprar a 5 para vender a 500, como ya nos ha explicado.

No distorsione lo que he dicho, o lo clarifico para que no quede ninguna duda. No creo que nadie inteligente que quiera invertir en metal para protegerse vaya a estudiar numismática para realizar su inversión. Por una parte el "valor numismático" cae en época de crisis. Por ello sería una tontería meter dinero en ello. Segundo, las personas inteligentes saben gestionar mejor su tiempo y estudian lo que es útil: Finanzas, economía, matemáticas, sociopolítica,...



> Generalmente quien sabe de numismática además suele tener amplios conocimientos de historia, simbología y arte. Las auténticas buena colecciones suelen valer mucho dinero, y las poseen personas que han triunfado cuando menos a nivel económico.



...y que se pueden permitir tirar su dinero en extravagancias...

...y en general no han hecho su fortuna con la numismática...

Como hobby me parece muy loable y yo también lo apreció. Pero hay que discernir entre hobby e inversión. Cuando uno invierte debe dejar la pasión a un lado, y no encapricharse por unas inversiones u otras. Por ello usted no es buen consejero.



> Yo no afirmo que la numismática sea la mejor inversión, aunque en ocasiones lo puede ser muy buena. Pero yo no soy un talibán ideológico a nivel de finanzas...que cada uno haga con su dinero lo que le salga de las gónadas.



Creo que estamos de acuerdo. Sin embargo cuando me piden consejo no tengo inconveniente en aconsejar lo que hago (y usted hace lo propio sin darse cuenta (es lo que quiero creer...pero tengo dudas) que la mayoría de gente no tiene el conocimiento numismático para poder invertir correctamente).



> Quien disfrute con las monedas mejor para él...como aquel que disfrute con la adquisición de pintura; con la diferencia que las monedas suelen tener valores algo más estables que otras inversiones tangibles que proporcionan placer de coleccionista.



La estabilidad que proporciona el metal precioso del que están hechas....Desgraciadamente el valor numismático está ahora por los suelos y lo seguirá mientras haya crisis...



> No me extraña que no considere inteligente la inversión en numismática...ya que Vd. es lego en la materia. Si Vd. fuera impotente -ni lo afirmo, ni lo desmiento-, aconsejaría a todo el mundo que no follara...eso está claro, se les cala enseguida a los radicales.



Creo que sus argumentos tendrían mayor fuerza si no descalificase gratuitamente. Me basta y sobra conocimiento numismático para las monedas con las que trabajo. Sin embargo a usted le faltan muchos conocimientos para el gurú de la plata que pretende ser.



> Por el contrario, yo lo que digo es que los foreros lean, aprendan, contrasten opiniones y lo más importante: QUE SE DIVIERTAN!!!!!!. Y a partir de aquí, ellos encontrarán la senda más adecuada para emplear su dinero: el que quiera que compre sólo metal...y si lo desea puede ir un poco más lejos.



Por supuesto. Cada cual debe encontrar su camino...esperando que no le timen en el proceso...



> Yo no pretendo condicionar voluntades, sino expresar enfoques para que cada uno pueda decidir, al fomentar que los foreros forjen un criterio propio.



Sus "buenos deseos pedagógicos se contradicen con los hechos. Ya ha dicho en varias ocasiones que se callaba lo importante..."no vaya a ser que algunos aprendan más de la cuenta"...:



> Particularmente considero que es mucho más interesante saber de la historia y monedas que atesorar krugerrands en una caja fuerte. Pero ello no quiere decir que no se haya de tener moneda bullion; todo lo contrario, se pueden conjugar ambas actuaciones.



Particularmente considero mucho más interesante saber de historia, arte, y ciencia que conocer los defectos o rarezas de las diferentes colecciones de monedas...



> Con los enfoques unidireccionales uno acaba siendo un ser muy limitado, ante eso os recomiendo que tengais la mente abierta y aprendais sobre lo que más os interese, ya que así enriquecereis vuestro bagaje cultural.



Creo que confundir numismática con cultura le describe bastante bien.



> Mirad, no es necesario que tengais moneda de colección. Pero sí podeis aprender, aunque no la compreis. Tener una peseta de plata de la 2ª República Española puede valer de 10 a 15 euros. Tener una onza de oro de ocho escudos de España, puede valer desde 600 euros. Los duros de plata se pueden comprar desde 9 a 12 euros, los más económicos. Eso no son grandes dispendios, si uno lo piensa con frialdad. De hecho, estas monedas son muy baratas...y se puede conservar una parte de la historia de España.



Desgraciadamente las cosas no son "caras o baratas" por la historia que tienen, sinó por el mercado que tienen. Para comprar y vender numismática hace falta hacerlo a alguien que entienda. Para el metal no. Todo el mundo sabe lo que es oro y plata, y muy pocos lo que es un buen duro. Por ello tienen y siempre tendrán un mercado reducido y un precio injusto si pensamos en términos históricos.



> Comprad lo que os dé la realísima gana...pero no lo que os diga alguien que no tiene ni idea, que no tiene la sensibilidad ni el conocimiento para coleccionar ni adentrarse en este mundo.



Sus palabras las podía haber escrito cualquier consejero financiero de un banco. ¿No se da usted cuenta que está haciendo el mismo papel?



> O si lo deseais, no compreis nada: pero lo importante es que sea una decisión que provenga del discernimiento que surge de vuestra conciencia, y no de la sectaria información sesgada que os pueda proporcionar un chamarilero, un traficante de gramos de oro y plata o un burdo mercader de los metales.



De nuevo descalificaciones gratuitas que no aportan nada salvo el de exponer la debilidad de sus argumentos.



> Respecto a las tonterías que emite Monster...pues el peor que el conejito de las pilas Duracell.



De nuevo descalificaciones gratuitas que no aportan nada salvo el de exponer la debilidad de sus argumentos.




> No para. Habla de "pakillos" de segunda clase...y eso sin tener ni idea. Aún no ha averiguado cuáles son los "paquillos" que valen más.



En cualquier momento lo puedo averiguar si me interesase. Se cree usted que es el secreto mejor guardado, y que da alguna distinción especial al que lo posee...Cuando no se ha brillado intelectualmente entiendo que eso pueda ser una consolación...



> Habla de repasos en el mundo financiero. Y propuso la tontería de emitir derivados cuyo subyacente fueran las monedas de 12 euros de la FNMT. Sinceramente, nunca oí gilipollez de tal calado en el mundo de los metales y las monedas. Si conoceis a alguien que entienda de finanzas, le explicais el tema, pero no digais que es idea vuestra, ya que podeis hacer el más espantoso de los ridículos.



Evidentemente sabemos que usted lo hizo pero no se dirigió a las personas adecuadas. Un "covered call" es una estrategia bien rodada y conocida. El llevarla a cabo con monedas de 12 euros sale gratis. 

Que se permita opinar del mercado de futuros del COMEX y no sepa nada de opciones y derivados dice mucho de su incultura financiera. Jamás entenderá la forma en que se manipula el precio del metal.



> Es que Monster se hace muy pesado...cuando va de Goethe -y todos calamos en su momento sus exiguos recursos- o cuando va de Warren Buffet -y para ganarse la vida ejerce de vendemonedas-. En el fondo que quiera ser una "starlette" me parece muy bien, es legítimo...pero que se de cuenta de una vez que sólo las estrellas brillan por sí mismas. Es que se hace insufrible...



De nuevo descalificaciones gratuitas que no aportan nada salvo el de exponer la debilidad de sus argumentos.



PS: Por cierto, TioGilito,...cuantas faltas de ortografía...Le faltan un millón de acentos. Pero no soy tan mezquino como para corregírselas...


----------



## segundaresidencia (21 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Estimado TioGilito,
> 
> Lo suyo parece que es un caso de celos agravado. ¡Qué fijación! No quiero entrar al trapo pues, comprensiblemente, cansa a muchos foreros.



creo querido monster que esta equivocandose, al igual que yo ,para muchos foreros , lo mas interesante de este foro son las aportaciones de tiogilito, no hay mas que ver que cuando el no ha estado el nivel del foro a bajado muchisimo, es una opinion mia, todavia recuerdo sus preguntas de novato al tio gilito sobre si comprar granalla de plata o no, y de pronto resulta que posee los mayores conocimientos numismáticos del mundo mundial y se atreve a "tutear" a alguien que para mi punto de vista es una enciclopedia abierta en este mundo y nos da mil vueltas a todos durmiendo en ese campo.
creo que el tiogilito si se equivoco en algo fue en dar la oportunidad a algunos foreros a que aprendiesen de este tema, porque la verdad da rabia ver como ahora esos mismos tienen la desfachatez de intentar corregirle o hacerle callar la boca.

el unico que cansa es usted, con esa palabreria barata, a hecho que este foro no sea un punto donde compartir informacion,sino un sitio donde uno intenta vender monedas de oro y si alguien le lleva la contraria, va a por el sujeto en cuestion.
supongo que le molestaria bastante que tiogilito vendiese monedas, porque el carisma de el no tiene nada que ver con el suyo,se lo dije hace tiempo su principal problema es que cae mal a demasiada gente y eso lo debe notar en las ventas.
bajo mi criterio.ahora trataria de "expulsar" del foro a tiogilito,porque sabe que el tiene mas conocimientos y lo que el dice de temas numismaticos esta muy por encima de los suyos.
un saludo querido amigo monster


----------



## tiogilito888 (21 Abr 2009)

Venga, finalmente doy mi brazo a torcer.

Monster es el más listo de la clase y el único con la formación suficiente para comprender cómo es posible la manipulación del COMEX en el mercado de los metales.

A su vez reconozco, que es el genio del foro, con ideas tan sublimes como el desarrollo de un mercado de derivados utilizando como subyacente las monedas de 12 euros de la F.N.M.T, cuyo realización sale "gratis" (Monster ha inventado el Perpetuum Mobile de las finanzas..., lástima que una mente tan privilegiada como la suya no se dé cuenta del coste de oportunidad que supone la adquisición de las piezas).

Mientras otros como Tiogilito creen -equivocadísimamente, por supuesto- que comprar monedas de 12 euros es una inversión de niños; Monster roza lo excelso al codearse con Buffet y Soros, comprando la plata a casi un 300% de su valor en el spot y colocando derivados.

Lo de colocar monedas lo hace por altruismo y bonhomía, ya que él como gana la pasta es en las altas finanzas internacionales -no obviemos que es el único que conoce sus singulares engranajes-. Eso sí, aunque durante la semana se ha forrado, los domingos acude a la Plaza Mayor de Madrid a exprimir a un pobre vendemonedas como él (lo que dice muy poco en favor del trato que brinda a sus colegas y homólogos).

No me cabe duda de que haya comprado paquillos a 4,5 euros...exprimiendo al vendedor -según sus propias palabras- y si al final se empecina, el próximo domingo, llegará a sacar alguno a 4,2 euros. Lógicamente, el vendedor estará hasta los cojones de él ya que le dificulta la venta a otros clientes y cederá en el descuento para que así abandone el puesto de venta.

O sea, que durante la semana, el genio gana millones. Y el domingo...regatea 30 céntimos en una monedita a la que tiene una particular fobia.

Como todos los foreros comprenderán...aquí algo no cuadra.: Que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.

Venga, Monster, nos parece muy bien que coloques monedas, ya que todos hemos de llenar la despensa. Incluso te otorgamos el beneficio de la duda, quizá seas muy honesto y eficiente en tu actividad de mercader de oro y plata...pero no nos des más la vara como genio de las finanzas, por favor. Lo de la inversión en monedas de 12 euros ya lo dice todo; como también tu enfermiza obsesión por los paquillos.

PS.- Y en referencia a la omisión en el uso de tildes, a tí no sólo te faltan, también te sobran. Yo no empecé esta guerra, "sinó" que la empezaste tú.


----------



## Krugerrand (21 Abr 2009)

Monster y Tiogilito:
Aunque es divertido verles discutir a ver quién la tiene más grande, creo que el foro agradecería que se centrasen más en el tema metales-numismática, en el cual no me cabe duda que son uds. eruditos. 

Es por el beneficio de todos. Yo mismo (lo digo sin ironía) he aprendido mucho leyéndoles.


----------



## zipote_ca (21 Abr 2009)

Hola.

Tiogilito888 supongo que el cambio de 2x1 en 1970 lo habras dicho por el calenton ¿no?.

De todas formas y con su permiso como no ha especificado calidades :

Yo ofrezco *1oz bullion por 1 paquito 1970 sin circular ,1x1 *todos los que querais el resto de años ni en pintura.


----------



## tiogilito888 (21 Abr 2009)

zipote_ca dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Tiogilito888 supongo que el cambio de 2x1 en 1970 lo habras dicho por el calenton ¿no?.
> 
> ...



Mire, la verdad es que a mí no me va de 30 céntimos de euro para sentirme realizado. No me importa tanto ganar o perder en pequeñas transacciones.

Y respecto a su oferta, me parece muy acertada y ojalá adquiera muchas monedas. Un paquito equivale ya a una onza troy de plata...muchos deberían repensarse su infradisposición a estas monedas...


----------



## Buster (21 Abr 2009)

¿infradisposición?

Inventarse palabras es de "hiperpedantes".


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Abr 2009)

¿Quién ha sido el del tag "numistokeslospakillos"?


----------



## tiogilito888 (21 Abr 2009)

Buster dijo:


> ¿infradisposición?
> 
> Inventarse palabras es de "hiperpedantes".



Pardiez, Tiogilito transmutado en émulo de Shakespeare...sin duda me gusta.


----------



## Buster (21 Abr 2009)

Pedante y arrogante. ¿Y te gustas? Hay que tener valor...


----------



## tiogilito888 (21 Abr 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Pedante y arrogante. ¿Y te gustas? Hay que tener valor...



¡Cómo me molo!. Me duele la cara de ser tan guapo. Yo mismo y mi mecanismo. Porque yo lo valgo.


----------



## carloszorro (21 Abr 2009)

Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> No.
> 
> Si con darle un golpe a una moneda en la estrellita para que la fecha en vez de verse como un 7 parezca un 9, convirtiera una moneda de curso legal en una moneda falsa no valida, todos los anarquistas convertiríamos los billetes de euros en no válidos con un simple boli o arrancándoles una esquinita.



pues no me parece muy etico cambiar fechas para conseguir plusvalias "extras",
pero bueno,de esto no tengo ni idea


----------



## tiogilito888 (21 Abr 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> pues no me parece muy etico cambiar fechas para conseguir plusvalias "extras",
> pero bueno,de esto no tengo ni idea



Claro que es ético, lo que no es ético es vender estas monedas como si fueran auténticas del año visible en la estrella a sabiendas de que están trucadas.

Muchos coleccionistas prefieren la moneda original trucada, antes que gastarse hasta 40 veces más en las legítimas del año 1969.


----------



## zipote_ca (21 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 , cuenta la historia de las monedas de 5ptas 1949 , lo que paso cuando el niquel subio de precio.


----------



## zipote_ca (21 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Claro que es ético, lo que no es ético es vender estas monedas como si fueran auténticas del año visible en la estrella a sabiendas de que están trucadas.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ese es el cancer de los coleccionistas .


----------



## Akita (22 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Pardiez, Tiogilito transmutado en émulo de Shakespeare...sin duda me gusta.



Un Shakespeare adoleciente, en todo caso.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 May 2009)

Sólo comentar que me he pasado por la plaza esta mañana. Iba a otra cosa y no he hecho una revisión exhaustiva, pero seguían teniendo los pakillos a 

4,50

Había un puesto nuevo, con el precio puesto (novedad...) a 4,80. El de al lado los vendía a 6 : Le he dicho que se pusiese en la otra punta que tenía el vecino con los pakillos a 4,80...y me dice que se los compa a él y que también me los dejaba a 4,80. No les he regateado, pero seguro que si lo intentáis los sacáis por 4,50 o menos.


----------



## tiogilito888 (3 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sólo comentar que me he pasado por la plaza esta mañana. Iba a otra cosa y no he hecho una revisión exhaustiva, pero seguían teniendo los pakillos a
> 
> 4,50
> 
> Había un puesto nuevo, con el precio puesto (novedad...) a 4,80. El de al lado los vendía a 6 : Le he dicho que se pusiese en la otra punta que tenía el vecino con los pakillos a 4,80...y me dice que se los compa a él y que también me los dejaba a 4,80. No les he regateado, pero seguro que si lo intentáis los sacáis por 4,50 o menos.



Siento enormemente que no haya podido "exprimir" más a sus homólogos vendemonedas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Siento enormemente que no haya podido "exprimir" más a sus homólogos vendemonedas.



Aporte información como yo y dejese de tontunas.

Me encanta regatear y exprimir a vendedores, pero andaba ocupado...


----------



## Ulisses (3 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Aporte información como yo y dejese de tontunas.
> 
> Me encanta regatear y exprimir a vendedores, pero andaba ocupado...




Presumo que por sus venas corre alguna sangre fenicia, sr Monster


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 May 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Presumo que por sus venas corre alguna sangre fenicia, sr Monster



Si fuese sangre celta atormentaría a mis clientes no desvelándoles el precio hasta el último momento...


----------



## Ulisses (3 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si fuese sangre celta atormentaría a mis clientes no desvelándoles el precio hasta el último momento...



touché, monster


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿¿El Monster "baneao"??????. Jajajajajajajajaja...



Joder, TioG, me estoy acordando de esto y que sepa usted que yo no me rio porque le hayan baneado por faltón y energúmeno.

Lo siento muchísimo.

Es una pena que un forero que hacia aportaciones valiosas (hace mucho mucho tiempo, eso si) haya degenerado hasta el punto que tengan que banearlo. 

Una pena.

Cuanto lo siento.

Estoy pensando en abrir un hilo de apoyo al TioGaga...


----------



## hinka (4 Feb 2010)

Bueno hoy he realizado mi ultima compra de pakillos. Si monster pakillos jjajaajjaj
Ya tengo un poco de todo, ahora a dedicarme a la coleccion. Jolin como han subido
los 5, 10 y 50 Francos.


----------



## Pakillo (1 Jun 2010)

Hace tiempo que no me paso por el Foro. 

¿Alguno de los habituales me puede dice cómo andan de precio los denostados pakillos?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Oct 2010)

Para celebrar la vuelta de TioGilipeto, es un buen momento para reflotar este hilo.

No, no lo hago por eso. Sólo por informar que hoy he comprado unos pocos pakillos a 5,50. En plata están a 8 euros. Y 70% de 8 euros es más que 5,50. Luego no me parece mala compra. La plata se consigue colocar a más del 70%. 

Si TioGilipeto cumpliese su palabra, ahora se los podríamos vender a 8 euros...


----------



## Fantasmón (10 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Para celebrar la vuelta de TioGilipeto, es un buen momento para reflotar este hilo.
> 
> No, no lo hago por eso. Sólo por informar que hoy he comprado unos pocos pakillos a 5,50. En plata están a 8 euros. Y 70% de 8 euros es más que 5,50. Luego no me parece mala compra. La plata se consigue colocar a más del 70%.
> 
> Si TioGilipeto cumpliese su palabra, ahora se los podríamos vender a 8 euros...



Yo te los puedo pagar EN ESTE MOMENTO A 0,47 € el gramo de plata fina.

Características de la compra:

- Entrega en mano, o por empresa de transporte en Barcelona. Cuando se verifique la mercancía se paga en el acto.

- La plata se ha de pesar. Los paquillos desgastados, pueden pesar 19 gramos, o no. Eso sí, sólo en grandes cantidades suele haber mermas considerables.

0,47 x 15,2 = 7,14 €

No pago más porque yo también necesito un margen si he de hacer una inversión, yo no soy un consumidor final o un cliente sin contactos.

Reconoce, Monstruo, que a quién compró paquillos no le ha ido tan mal.

Algunos de tus clientes que te compraron los krugers cuando el oro estaba en máximos en euros se estarán cagando en tus muelas por estar palmando, cuando comprando paquillos se hubieran forrado.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Yo te los puedo pagar EN ESTE MOMENTO A 0,47 € el gramo de plata fina.




Vaya, TioGilipeto, pero si usted ofrecía el spot. ¿Qué ha ocurrido? :XX:




Fantasmón dijo:


> Características de la compra:
> 
> - Entrega en mano, o por empresa de transporte en Barcelona. Cuando se verifique la mercancía se paga en el acto.
> 
> ...



¿Pero como tiene vergüenza de decir eso?

A ver, que alguien manifieste si ha conseguido vender algún pakillo comprado a TioGilipeto a 6,20 euros por encima de ese valor.


Aquí tenemos otro que se piensa que el mercado lo marca él. :XX:



Fantasmón dijo:


> Algunos de tus clientes que te compraron los krugers cuando el oro estaba en máximos en euros se estarán cagando en tus muelas por estar palmando, cuando comprando paquillos se hubieran forrado.



No sé de quien habla. No conozco ningún caso de compradores de Krugers que pierdan dinero. Y menos de gente que haya comprado krugers cuando usted anunciaba sus pakillos en el foro que no los pueda vender con grandes plusvalías. 

Ha quedado sobradamente demostrado quien tenía razón en aquellas viejas discusiones. Ya le dije que el tiempo ponía a cada cual en su lugar. Veo que sigue sin aprender. 

Cuéntenos como le va con sus mierdapisos. Me dicen que siguen en venta...


----------



## Fantasmón (11 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Vaya, TioGilipeto, pero si usted ofrecía el spot. ¿Qué ha ocurrido? :XX:



Monstruo, yo ofrecía el spot, cuando la plata se desplomó y estaba entre 0,28 y 0,33 el gramo de plata fina.

Ahora no lo puedo ofrecer, ya que la plata es volátil y puede tener incrementos o depreciaciones, por lo que asumo riesgos al avanzar el capital.

Además pongo mi trabajo al servicio de la operación y debo tener algunos beneficios. Yo no digo que soy quien más paga por la plata. Pero ofrecer 7,14 € por paquillo no está mal, si las has comprado hoy a 5,5 €, ¿no? Casi te ofrezco un 30% de beneficio. Te sale mucho más a cuenta que tener que ir a Paris a comprar 5 moneditas de oro, si echas cuentas, a no ser que te paguen por ser auxiliar de vuelo, claro está.

La pena Monstruo es que contigo es lo de siempre, mucho hablar y mierdear, con los precios de los demás pero todo es humo.

Dijiste que había cartuchos de paquillos nuevos a 5,5 €. Todo mentira.

Supongo que lo tuyo es intoxicar por el placer de hacerlo.

Edito: se me olvidaba. Monster disfruta la vida que es muy bonita.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Monstruo, yo ofrecía el spot, cuando la plata se desplomó y estaba entre 0,28 y 0,33 el gramo de plata fina.
> 
> Ahora no lo puedo ofrecer, ya que la plata es volátil y puede tener incrementos o depreciaciones, por lo que asumo riesgos al avanzar el capital.
> 
> ...




Juas! Se caza antes a un mentiroso que a un cojo (el subrayado es mío):




tiogilito888 dijo:


> Pero para evitar mariconeos...ya os compro yo la "mierda-monedas". Todas las que tengais:
> 
> De 1 a 1000 piezas: precio del "spot" en el momento y que actualmente corresponde a 4,66 euros. *La plata ha bajado de precio en las últimas jornadas...sino, pagaría más.* Mirad, no me importa redondear a 4,70 euros, siguen siendo baratas.
> 
> ...




Es buen momento de recordar que ni entonces ni ahora, JAMÁS, los pakillos se han pagado al spot. Todo lo contrario. Los numis los pagan entre 30 y 50% por debajo del spot. Una puta mierda de plata vaya.

El mismo TioGilipeto-fantasmón si que ahora ofrece el spot por libertades de 5 onzas (ver otro hilo). En el fondo si que sabe lo que es mierdaplata y lo que no lo es. Curioso que sobre todo en el foro vendiese pakillos y duros...No sabe nada el tío...

Y añado: Me importa de hecho una mierda que un impresentable diga que las compra a tal o cual precio. Lo que yo quiero ver son precios anunciados en internet donde pongan el precio al que las compran, como puedo ver con las onzas bullion internacionales. Lo demás me la pela. Curiosamente los que mejor las pagan son los compro-oro como nos ha recordado el forero el_andorrano.


----------



## Fantasmón (11 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Juas! Se caza antes a un mentiroso que a un cojo (el subrayado es mío):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Monstruo, no te entiendo. 

Dices que las has comprado a 5,5 euros.

En un sólo día te ofrezco un 30% de beneficio. Te las puedo pagar a 7,15 €.

¿Te parece poco?

Estos márgenes tú no los obtienes en los krugers y lo sabes.

No te estoy pidiendo que vayas a París a comprar 5 moneditas.

No me importa que sea mierda-plata. Te la compro toda.

Te estoy sacando de un entuerto. Te ofrezco un 30% de beneficio. ¿Qué más quieres?

Ah, claro, quieres criticar y enmierdarlo todo. Como siempre. Y de género, nada de nada. Alguna pieza suelta y poco más.

Monster, disfruta la vida, que es muy bonita.

EDITO: El precio te lo pago si me confirmas hoy la entrega y la cantidad. Si no irá en función del mercado y el spot.

EDITO 2: Monstruo, abriste el hilo de compraventa de metales entre foreros...y ahora te sabe mal que yo haga una. Eres como el perro del hortelano, que ni comes, ni dejas comer. Yo tengo la libertad de ofrecer por el metal lo que a mí me venga en gana. Si tú crees que tiene más valor y te interesa a tí o al resto de foreros, pues que ofrezca más. A lo mejor me podría interesar resubir, o quizá no.

Monstruo, no dejes que la mierda-plata te amargue la vida. Si no te interesa véndemela a mí. No creo que te esté pagando mal. Disfruta la vida que es muy bonita.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Monstruo, no te entiendo.
> 
> Dices que las has comprado a 5,5 euros.
> 
> ...




Evidentemente antes se las vendo a el_andorrano que me parece más de fiar. Para tratar con usted el margen tendría que ser astronómico para que compensase.


----------



## Fantasmón (11 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Evidentemente antes se las vendo a el_andorrano que me parece más de fiar. Para tratar con usted el margen tendría que ser astronómico para que compensase.



Pues enhorabuena para el_andorrano. La plata está ahora en 16,81 €. Te paga menos que yo y está comprando muy bien.

No me voy a enfadar por ello. Es tu política comercial y la respeto.

Disfruta la vida, que es muy bonita.


----------



## Fantasmón (12 Oct 2010)

Enlace en el que venden en el extranjero nuestra moneda patria por excelencia.

100 Pesetas / 1966 / Silver &bull; firstcoincompany.com

:8::8::8:

Será cuestión de contactar con ellos por si necesitan más:.


----------



## el_andorrano (13 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Pues enhorabuena para el_andorrano. La plata está ahora en 16,81 €. Te paga menos que yo y está comprando muy bien.
> 
> No me voy a enfadar por ello. Es tu política comercial y la respeto.
> 
> Disfruta la vida, que es muy bonita.



Digame, ¿como sabe lo que yo pago?


----------



## Fantasmón (14 Oct 2010)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Digame, ¿como sabe lo que yo pago?



En realidad, no sé exactamente cuánto pagas.

Pero pìensa que yo hice la primera oferta al Monstruo por los paquillos, y que tú te adheriste a ella. Y la volví a resubir en algún comentario ulterior.

Si el Monstruo prefiere venderte a tí antes que a mí, deberías beneficiarte de esa ventaja para sacar un mejor precio.

Habitualmente, los negocios de compraventa de metales preciosos y las joyerías, no suelen pagar más que yo, que suelo comprar para acumular, no para mercadear.

De todas formas, tú ya sabes lo que pago yo. ¿Te interesa pronunciarte en este foro? ¿Cuánto pagas por la plata en función del formato y la ley? Es una publicidad que te sale gratis si la aprovechas.


----------



## segundaresidencia (14 Oct 2010)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Digame, ¿como sabe lo que yo pago?



hola, creo que tu dijistes hace unos meses cuanto pagabas por ellos(estoy seguro), fantasmon puede haberse dado de alta ahora como usuario pero leerte desde hace tiempo(como yo,muy interesantes algunas intervenciones tuyas)

un saludo


----------



## el_andorrano (14 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> En realidad, no sé exactamente cuánto pagas.
> 
> Pero pìensa que yo hice la primera oferta al Monstruo por los paquillos, y que tú te adheriste a ella. Y la volví a resubir en algún comentario ulterior.
> 
> ...



Buenos dias

Yo no me he adherido a nada, hace tiempo dije el precio que pagaba y en la última semana dije el precio sobre el que se pagaba ahora. 

Por supuesto que si lo que quieres es acumular pagaras mas que yo. Mis precios ahora mismo para cantidades importantes de plata joyeria/orfebreria 30 ct por gramo, lingotes y monedas entorno a los 50 ct por gramo. Tambien ofrezco cambio de plata antigua por onzas nuevas.

Cosas concretas es cuestion de hablarlo.


----------



## Fantasmón (15 Oct 2010)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Yo no me he adherido a nada, hace tiempo dije el precio que pagaba y en la última semana dije el precio sobre el que se pagaba ahora.
> 
> ...



Si pagas a 0.5 € el gramo de plata en moneda, pues pagas bastante bien para tener un negocio de compra-venta. Te felicito por tu competitividad.

La cacharrería-chatarra, ya no le sale tan bien al vendedor, pero no todo iba a ser perfecto.

¿Puedes responderme a qué son para tí cantidades importantes?


----------



## Fantasmón (1 Nov 2010)

*Nuevo precio de los paquillos.*

Estimados foreros:

Os adjunto nuevos precios de los paquillos segun la subasta del 27-10-2010 en la casa Soler y LLach-Marti Hervera de Barcelona.

Paquillo 1967 EBC variante canto desplazada 190 € + 18% honorarios subasta.

Paquillo 1969 SC palo recto 280 € + 18% honorarios subasta.

Paquillo 1969 SC palo curvo 120 € + 18% honorarios subasta.

https://www.soleryllach.com/soler4/catalogo/d/1062-1/1497

Cuando se compra un lote de paquillos, hay que mirar la segunda estrellita, y hay que separar:

- El paquillo de 1970 (aproximadamente puede valer unos 12-18 euros segun estado).

- La variante de 1967 en la que esta desplazada la leyenda del canto. Si os fijais en el reverso, donde pone "PTAS" y seguis el canto de las monedas habitualmente coincide con "UNA", aunque en ocasiones pone "LIBRE", entonces os ha tocado la loteria, ya que una moneda de unos 8 euros, vale a partir de 200 €.

A mi me han salido "algunas"...no puedo en este momento desvelar cuantas, pero salen pocas, os lo aseguro.

- Las piezas de 1969...sean autenticas o falsas. Ya que las falsas, acostumbran a ser piezas rectificadas de 1967, que se pagan mas, ya que no todo el mundo puede pagar el precio arriba expuesto por las originales. Generalmente las piezas "bien rectificadas" de 1969 se pueden pagar por unos 5 a 10 euros mas, segun la pieza. Por supuesto, tambien hay mucha pieza con trabajo chapuza, pero estas como poco, valen como un paquillo normal.

Suerte en vuestra busqueda de paquillos "raros".

EDITO. A estas subastas acuden numismaticos profesionales, o amateurs avezados, gente que suele conocer el mundo de la moneda. Si un profesional se adjudica una de estas piezas para la reventa, obviamente, su precio de venta al publico, sera bastante mas elevado.

En el catalogo de 2011 de los Hermanos Guerra, la variante del 67 sin circular llega a los 650 euros.

EDITO II. Coño, ya veia yo algo baratas las monedas de 1969 SC. No las he visto personalmente, pero segun fotos del mismo catalogo de subasta del que he insertado enlace, las en el reverso las cadenas de Navarra parecen algo desgastadas o rozadas: quiza ha sido muy generosa la catalogacion como Sin Circular. Quiza, en justicia, le corresponderia un SC- o un EBC+.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Nov 2010)

cada dia los precios son mas altos
no se de donde leches sale la gente para comprar,pero parece que no hay crisis en ese sector


----------



## J.Smith (20 Nov 2010)

Tanto oir hablar de Paquillos que hoy he visto uno en el rastro y me ha entrado la curiosidad de tener uno, lo he pagado a tres Euros. 
Tambien habia otras monedas con el aguila detras , pero no las conozco.


----------



## DrJ (20 Nov 2010)

J.Smith dijo:


> Tanto oir hablar de Paquillos que hoy he visto uno en el rastro y me ha entrado la curiosidad de tener uno, lo he pagado a tres Euros.
> Tambien los habia con el aguila detras , pero no los conozco.



¿Con el águila detrás? Tenga cuidado hoyga pues eso me parece mas bien un duro y aunque sale pako no es de plata.


----------



## Overlord (20 Nov 2010)

J.Smith dijo:


> Tanto oir hablar de Paquillos que hoy he visto uno en el rastro y me ha entrado la curiosidad de tener uno, lo he pagado a tres Euros.
> Tambien habia otras monedas con el aguila detras , pero no las conozco.



Muy extraño, 3 € es demasiado buen precio.


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Nov 2010)

Overlord dijo:


> Muy extraño, 3 € es demasiado buen precio.



Los famosos pakillos falsos.....


----------



## stigmesh (21 Nov 2010)

O un duro gordo.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (2 Mar 2011)

Hola, me permito reflotar el hilo para ver si alguien puede dar indicaciones de como andan los precios de los paquillos con la plata tan "de moda".

Tengo curiosidad y como ando fuera no tengo manera de saberlo.

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## gamusino30 (2 Mar 2011)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> Hola, me permito reflotar el hilo para ver si alguien puede dar indicaciones de como andan los precios de los paquillos con la plata tan "de moda".
> 
> Tengo curiosidad y como ando fuera no tengo manera de saberlo.
> 
> Muchas Gracias.



Ayer el_andorrano los compraba a 10.05 y vendia a 12.15

Cotización Compra-Venta


----------



## holdem (2 Mar 2011)

Vendo 5 pakillos por 60 euros. Entrega en mano en Granada o envío por correo certificado.
Correo: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com
Teléfono: 633146421


----------



## JAD (2 Mar 2011)

Sr Teotwawki:

Si tiene muchos pongales precio cuando lo controle que igual me interesan.

Un saludo.


----------



## El cid (23 Mar 2011)

Vuelve el pakillo, lo retro arrasa, compra un trocito de la ejpaña mas cañí.

Torrente daria su vida por un puñado de esta plata. 

Docenas de monedas 100 pesetas Franco esperan el cariño de un verdadero español.

Precio, fotos, etc... por mensaje privado.


----------



## viriato (23 Mar 2011)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Un joyero me dijo hace dos semanas que él está pagando por los paquillos 2,20 euros (!!!)
> 
> Ojo, puede ser que me mintiera, o que creyera que yo tenía y me estuviera haciendo una primera oferta.



no es verdad, a mi me daban 2 euros.


----------



## viriato (23 Mar 2011)

J.Smith dijo:


> Tanto oir hablar de Paquillos que hoy he visto uno en el rastro y me ha entrado la curiosidad de tener uno, lo he pagado a tres Euros.
> Tambien habia otras monedas con el aguila detras , pero no las conozco.



cuidado con el rastro, suele haber mucha replica en él.


----------



## galan1987 (25 Abr 2011)

*aki van unos pakillos*

Saludos a todos los foreros, pues eso que pongo en venta un lote de 258 monedas de 100 pesetas de franco.
La entrega se puede hacer en mano en Zaragoza pero puedo desplazarme a Madrid, Malaga o Barcelona sin problemas.

SON 258 MONEDAS DE 100 PESETAS

mandarme privado para concretar, por favor ofertas serias que el andorrano las paga casi a 13 euros por moneda


----------



## gamusino30 (25 Abr 2011)

De todos modos, este Comité parlamentario tuvo la virtud de concentrar la atención del público en el "pan de cada día", y por tanto en la industria panadera. Al mismo tiempo, se alzaba al parlamento, en mítines y mensajes, el clamor de los oficiales panaderos londinenses quejándose del exceso de trabajo, etc. Y el clamor se hizo tan apremiante, que fue necesario nombrar Comisario real de instrucción a Mr. H. S. Tremenheere, miembro de la Comisión parlamentaría varias veces citada. Su informe,45 con las declaraciones testificales adjuntas, removió no el corazón, sino el estómago del público. El buen inglés, versado en su Biblia, sabia muy bien que el hombre no destinado por la gracia de Dios a ser capitalista o terrateniente usufructuario de una sinecura, había nacido para ganarse el pan con el sudor de su frente; lo que no sabia era que le obligaban a comer todos los días pan amasado con sudor humano, mezclado con supuraciones de pústulas, telas de araña, cucarachas muertas y avena podrida, amén de alumbre, arena y otros ingredientes minerales igualmente agradables. En vista de esto, y sin guardar el menor miramiento a la santidad de la "industria libre", el parlamento (al final de la legislatura de 1863), acordó someter a la vigilancia de inspectores del Estado la rama hasta entonces "libre" de la panadería, y por la misma ley se prohibió para los obreros panaderos de menos de 18 años el trabajo desde las 9 de la noche a las 5 de la mañana. Esta última cláusula vale por unos cuantos volúmenes, por la elocuencia con que revela hasta qué límites llega el exceso de trabajo en esta industria al parecer tan patriarcal.


----------



## mk73 (19 May 2011)

Disculparme si aqui no es el sitio adecuado pero va de las monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco y me gustaría saber qué ventajas o desventajas tienen estas monedas. Porque todo el mundo parece que se vuelca con las de 12 euro o hay una especie de división, entre monedas de 100 pesetas y monedas de 12 euro.


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 May 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> Disculparme si aqui no es el sitio adecuado pero va de las monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco y me gustaría saber qué ventajas o desventajas tienen estas monedas. Porque todo el mundo parece que se vuelca con las de 12 euro o hay una especie de división, entre monedas de 100 pesetas y monedas de 12 euro.



Ventajas, ninguna, casi tiene una pequeña desventaja.

En el fondo son lo mismo, monedas que en su momento se podian cojer a facial con contenido en metales preciosos, en ambos plata.

Claro que para los pakillos se han tenido que esperar mas años para que la plata superara que facial, al contrario que con las de 12 de los Karlillos.

La unica desventaja que les veo, es que su plata es 0.800 contra la stearling 0.925 de los Karlillos, con lo que para joyeros/fundiciones es peor si se quieren fundir para hacer joyas, pues las de plata lo normal es usar 925


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 May 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> Disculparme si aqui no es el sitio adecuado pero va de las monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco y me gustaría saber qué ventajas o desventajas tienen estas monedas. Porque todo el mundo parece que se vuelca con las de 12 euro o hay una especie de división, entre monedas de 100 pesetas y monedas de 12 euro.



No entiendo lo que te contesta puntodecontrol, pero la ventaja está clara: Las monedas de 12 euros las puedes aún comprar por 12 euros, es decir que compras plata por debajo del spot, y además tienen el seguro del facial: No puedes perdir dinero. También la ley 925 es mejor para joyería, y financieramente (leyes > 900 ).

La moneda de 100 pesetas sería una buena moneda si no fuese porque el mercado está controlado porlos numismáticos y la moneda se vende muy mal. Esencialmente se sigue vendiendo para fundir.


----------



## Platón (20 May 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Ventajas, ninguna, casi tiene una pequeña desventaja.
> 
> Claro que para los pakillos se han tenido que esperar mas años para que la plata superara que facial, al contrario que con las de 12 de los Karlillos.



¿Más años? Preguntale al sr Tiogillito en que año supero la plata las 100 pesetas de facial y a cuanto se pagaban en el pico. Te sorprenderías.


----------



## mk73 (20 May 2011)

mm bueno pues voy a ir pensando de deshacerme de una buena partida de monedas de 100 pesetas de plata que tengo; si a alguien le interesan, que me envie privado. Gracias


----------



## Skull & Bones (15 Nov 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> mm bueno pues voy a ir pensando de deshacerme de una buena partida de monedas de 100 pesetas de plata que tengo; si a alguien le interesan, que me envie privado. Gracias



a cuantos latunes las vendes? ::


----------



## onzaverde (15 Nov 2011)

a que precio andan ahora??? poddria interesarme pillar algunas ... mayormente para coleccionar.... y los duros de plata sobre que precio se pueden comprar????


----------



## plastic_age (15 Nov 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Gracias por la info.
> 
> Por cierto, en Madrid a 4,50 la unidad. Comprando cantidad igual se podía bajar el precio.
> 
> No os achucheis en público que te ven distraido y te suben los precios...



¿Cuánta plata tiene un pakillo?


----------



## wolker (2 Abr 2012)

plastic_age dijo:


> ¿Cuánta plata tiene un pakillo?



15,2 gramos:fiufiu:


----------



## mk73 (4 Abr 2012)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> a cuantos latunes las vendes? ::





algo tarde; las vendí hace tiempo


----------



## rory (4 Abr 2012)

plastic_age dijo:


> ¿Cuánta plata tiene un pakillo?



media _onsa_ colega


----------



## Gusta-12 (11 Abr 2012)

Buenas tardes. Dispongo de 200 monedas de 12 euros de plata (de todas las series, 2002 al 2010), entiendo que el valor en plata es de aproximadamente 15 euros y subiendo. Por si a alguien le interesa, las vendo en 13 euros cada una mas gastos de envio. Interesados pueden contactarme en el email gustavosedo@hotmail.es


----------

